# 2007 Cross Bike Love Thread



## Gripped

Okay, we're starting a fresh thread for posting your crossers. If you posted to the behemoth on the past few weeks, feel free to repost here.

Let's see them!

Linky to the old thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=39170


----------



## singlecross

*Cyclocross stable*

Here's my three. All built for different purposes. 

1. Custom Carl Strong Ti singlespeed - Main ride & commuter.

2. Alan built/Colnago badged lugged Aluminium retro cross - Classic w/ brooks saddle.

3. Gunnar Crosshairs Steel flatbar w/ discs - Mtn group, child trailer puller, 29er lite. 

singlecross


----------



## dankilling

Vicious Slider- Racer and Roadie
<img src="https://rsdmag.com/danstuff/slider1.jpg">
<img src="https://rsdmag.com/danstuff/slider2.jpg">
Surly Cross Check- Commuter/Baby Puller/Grocery Getter/Dirt road surfer/Pit Bike
<img src="https://rsdmag.com/danstuff/surly1.jpg">
<img src="https://rsdmag.com/danstuff/surly2.jpg">


----------



## Streetking

...


----------



## drosenberg

*Motobecane Fantom Cross and Cannondale Tourer at Continental Divide*


----------



## Kram

Ummm. Pitshure no worky.


----------



## arkadi01

Decided to make mine a single this year. This my commuter really, but I use it to screw around on the trails on the way to and from work. Upgraded over the winter with a bonty fork, avid disks, FSA RD 460 wheelset, FSA cockpit, and conti speedking tires, which I'm I haven't tried yet.










Using what's on hand, plus a Rennen Rollenlager, I'm running 46/20.


----------



## YuriB

my volpe - a work in progress


----------



## mcoven

*New (to me) Sachs!!*

Just picked up this frame/fork from a guy on Serrota Forum last week & finished the build late last night... Many of the parts came from my 2006 Lemond Poprad which was sacraficed for this project... (anyone need a like new Poprad F/F/HS size 57????)  

Have not even had a chance for a ride yet, but plan to give it a good break-in over the next 1.5 week of Vacation!!!!


----------



## oldskoolboarder

You found a Sachs frame?!?!? OK, you've got the find of the year so far.

NICE!


----------



## kmoses

My 2006 Kona Jake - with recent upgrades


----------



## musgravecycles

Here's my new ride for this season...


----------



## musgravecycles

Some detail shots. The paint is very hard to photograph....


----------



## Kraige

*Nice ride!*

Did you build that one yourself? I like the frame and the build (though I can't tell what kind of seatpost it is).


----------



## Kram

That is sweet! Luv those lugs.


----------



## dankilling

man- I would feel bad about getting it dirty! nice bike!


----------



## musgravecycles

Nahhhh, that's what she was made for... And yes I'm a framebuilder. 

Build is:

Record Headset
Ritchey WCS 130 stem
Deda 215 DD
DA-9 lever
DA 7401 aero lever
Paul Cx levers
DA-9 crankset with Ultegra BB
Sugino 42t ring with Spot chainguard and N-gear Jumpstop
Ultegra-9 rear Derailleur (been WW tuned:thumbsup: )
DA 12x27 cassette
DA 9 chain
Pauls Neo Retro's front and rear
DA 7410 Seatpin
Regal Saddle
XTR 970 pedals (haven't tried them yet (waiting for new shoes), long time ATAC user)

Wheels are sweet Joe Young-laced Ultegra hubs to Velocity rims with Challenge Grifo's. Nothing exotic, but they are bombproof and easily replaceable and that's what counts in cross...

Should be a solid race bike for this season. 

It's just around the corner ehh... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## jerry_in_VT

*My 6 year old's bike*

Here he is looking like a winner - all cool confidence. And well he should, he has a stutter step free remount that is a thing of beauty at any age.


----------



## ted gould

*made in Cali, rode hard in CO.*

A couple pics of my 9 year old SALSA. Love the ride of this thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## cerro

*Ridley Crossbow*

My first cx. An Ridley Crossbow in size 52 (c-c). 
9,1kg and I hope it will go fast on this autumns races. Will change a few things when I get a little more money to get it lighter too.


----------



## markhr

Frame - Condor Cycles custom EM2 Baracchi Cyclocross with disc tab option
Fork - Kona Project 2 disc
Headset - Cane Creek S6
Stem - Deda Big Logo 10cm
Handlebars - Deda Big Piega 44cm
Shifters - Campagnolo Chorus carbon
Derailleurs - Campagnolo Chorus
Hubset - DT Swiss 240S disc 32 hole
Cassette - Campagnolo Chorus 10 13-26
Skewers - Shimano
Spokes - stainless straight gauge
Rims - Mavic CXP33 black 32 hole
Tyres - Specialized All Condition Armadillo 700x25
Crankset - Powercranks fixed length basic 172.5mm isis 110pcd 36/46 / Deda D-Power 172.5
BB - Deda Dpower Ti
Seat post - Deda Metal Stick
Saddle - Selle Italia Prolink Gel Flow
Brakes - Avid Ball Bearing Road disc brake and disc
Pedals - Time Atac XS​


----------



## roseyscot

how much does that weigh? it's not for cross racing, is it?


----------



## markhr

roseyscot said:


> how much does that weigh? it's not for cross racing, is it?


no idea but, yes, that is a cyclocross bike - although the U(nion) of C(ycling) I(mbeciles) would beg to differ

The wheels are fairly heavy but I did ask for super bomb proof. The rest of the components were chosen for utility and durability rather than E.L.S.

At a guess:
with all the extra bits and the power cranks >10kg
with the d-power cranks and without the extras <10kg


----------



## knobbietyre

*BMC Cross Machine*

Posted her last fall, but what the hell I am still in love, two sets of tires later.


----------



## plussa

Here's my 2006 F1X with my road wheelset. During summer I also use it a lot for road riding...


----------



## jtcastillo

*Kona Major Jake 2007*

Sweet bike. I bought it to replace my road bike. I love every bit of it so far!


----------



## seahuston

*Trek XO1*

Heres my cross bike, since been parted out and such but i thought i would post it and show it to y'all, see what you think. The frame is now in the process of a single ring build with one goal, no money spent on it, just free parts(accepting donations)
View attachment 96039


----------



## Mpower077

*2007 Cross Comp - stock*


----------



## Mosovich

*My old and new IF..*

Old one is long gone, but new one is right here beside me keeping me all warm and cozy...


----------



## Lectron

59cm Ti frame, Tubular tires, Tune hubs, Full CF Fork, Eggbeater Ti
Thomson Masterpiece/X4 post/stem, 18.5 lbs (8,4 kg)..................


----------



## morganfletcher

Nice, Lectron!

Reflex rims?

Morgan


----------



## Lectron

morganfletcher said:


> Nice, Lectron!
> 
> Reflex rims?
> 
> Morgan


Thank You. That would be correct.


----------



## kannas

<a href="https://imageshack.us"><img src="https://img483.imageshack.us/img483/7135/img5973ff4.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a>

Mine is the orbea, my friends is the ti redline from last season.
Trying to get in gear for this season...


----------



## Vegancx

*One of them*

I've built one JtS so far. The other is in the works.


Oh... the parts spec:

Ultegra 9 shifting w/ single ring
Ritchey biomax bars and stem
Alpha Q fork
Thomson post
King headset
Empella brakes
Mavic Cosmos when I'm running clinchers 

The other bike will be the same except for an ECX 90 fork.


----------



## Howzitbroke

*My two pack*

1999 Steelman. Coupla drive train shots. The Eno freewheel is the greatest bike product in recent history. The new Voodoo, got me some gears just in case.


----------



## javaracer

anyone have any info on deciding between 2008 specialized tricross expert ,Lemond poprad disc, Kona major snake?


----------



## p lo

*my IF*

my trusty IF


----------



## p lo

*flat bar project bike*

not sure where this one is going or when i would race this bike. but i thought it would be cool to do?


----------



## morganfletcher

Click the pic for more pics, there's high-res too. It's steel, 59cm x 59cm virtual, 58cm x 58cm actual, (sloping top tube) SRAM Rival, 38-46, 12-26, Thomson, Ritchey 46cm BioMax Cross bar, (love it!) Paul brakes, Time pedals, Concor Light saddle, Fizik gel under the Deda tape, Problem Solvers braze-on adapter & SRAM Rival braze-on front derailleur because SRAM doesn't make a 28.6 clamp-on front derailleur, Maxxis Locust 700x35c tires, American Classic Hurricane wheels.

I like it! Did a nice little maiden voyage on it today. (Sounds strange.) Building its scandium twin next. Built my wife's scandium RL first, she's done one road ride on it and I just need to do some tuning to its drivetrain.

Can't wait for the cross races. More pics as the bikes get built. There will be five cx bikes in our family soon.

Morgan


----------



## Mosovich

*Nice..*

Wow, that's a sweet looking ride...


----------



## Howzitbroke

MFer...morgan fletcher...That is flat out purdy. I need Lobster. Paul builds them nice.


----------



## Howzitbroke

Which tires are you running on the balck and orange IF there? They look dirt grippy but smooth if there is such a thing.


----------



## morganfletcher

Thanks! Props are due to Paul. Can't wait to race it.

Morgan


----------



## ratspike

*My San Jose*

This is the bike I'd planned to buy before I got my JtS, then about a month and a half ago a buddy of mine got one. I rode his around a little bit and the next day went and bought this one. It's a ton of fun to ride...more fun than the gearie to be honest. It may be a cheap frame but it rides really nice. I'm not sure if I'll man up and race it or not yet. I bet it'd rock with a set of tubies though...

I'd planned to leave it stock but you know how that goes.

<img src="https://canisstudio.com/lj/bikes/sanjose01.jpg" border="1">

<img src="https://canisstudio.com/lj/bikes/sanjose02.jpg" border="1">

<img src="https://canisstudio.com/lj/bikes/sanjose03.jpg" border="1">


----------



## evilbeaver

I think I just wet myself.


----------



## Streetking

J.


----------



## CXnCO

*Redline Conquest Team*

Here's my '07 Redline Conquest Team. Got it too late last year to race so getting it ready to rock and roll for next month. Can't wait!


----------



## eyefloater

Oh that looks niiice. Are you going to get a Ritchey post to "complete" the bike?


----------



## Mosovich

*They are some...*



Howzitbroke said:


> Which tires are you running on the balck and orange IF there? They look dirt grippy but smooth if there is such a thing.


heavy bullet proof tires I got from Performance to do dirt road rides on. They work really well, but are also heavy, but who cares, I'd rather ride with wt., then change tires all day...


----------



## CXnCO

I've had great luck so far with the Easton EC70 for cross so I'll probably stick with that. Thanks!


----------



## one_speed

man up! i've been racing cross for 6 years or so and love it. find a gear you can push and go for it. i find that the worse the conditions are, the better result i have. i say go for it! gotta at least try it, right?


----------



## bwade_913

*Rebuilt my two race bikes for 2007*

Like a lot of people, I run two bikes during the race season. Neither of these bikes are new, but I've rebuilt them for 2007 and made an effort to make them as similar as possible. Despite that and the fact that they came from the same builder (Russ Denny in San Diego) they each have their own personality. Both are built from Easton Ultralite tubes.

They each use Campy Record shifters, Chorus rear dérailleur, FSA compact carbon cranks, Shimano BR-550 brakes, Ritchey bar/stem, Thomson seatpost, WTB saddle. Both have wheels built with Ultegra hubs and NoTubes.com 29'er rims. I'm running a variety of Maxxis cross tire tubeless. I also have a third pair of the Notubes.com wheels for spares. The idea is to get through the season with a minimum of brake an dérailleur adjustment.

Although the bikes look very similar, there are notable differences:

#2 has a single chainring
#2 has top mounted cables
#1 has curved stays. They look good anyway.
#1 has a Ritchey fork whereas #2 has a Reynolds fork. Both work well.

Both frames used to be more colorful but I'd always wanted to build them up alike. My current team wears purple, orange and lime green and there's not many colors that work with that besides black. I found a powdercoater in Golden, CO that did three frames for $200 and they did very nice work.

More pictures here:
http://fischer-wade.net/cross_07/album/index.html


----------



## Soma_rider

*here it is...*

this will be the race bike for the 07 season, and man, am I itchin' to get this thing dirty...


----------



## Mosovich

*Stevens???*

Are you in the US? I contacted them and they said no to selling a bike in the US... Beautiful ride..


----------



## morganfletcher

Soma_rider said:


> this will be the race bike for the 07 season, and man, am I itchin' to get this thing dirty...


Sexy!

I think you should move your shifters up higher.

Morgan


----------



## Albino

Soma_rider said:


> this will be the race bike for the 07 season, and man, am I itchin' to get this thing dirty...


Oh wow. I think I'm envious. Super sexy! 

Ya, the hoods look a little high??


----------



## joey1

I was going to wait until I got a new fork and wheels but oh well. Here's a pic I took this weekend after practice.











And yea I left my commuter tail light on because I'm lazy...


----------



## cbuchanan

Soma_rider said:


> this will be the race bike for the 07 season, and man, am I itchin' to get this thing dirty...


That is a beautiful bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## g-Bike

be careful with that carbon stem, I am not sure that they were designed to handle the rigors of cross.


----------



## Lord Taipan

*'08 Scott CX Team*


----------



## Kram

Nice. I like it.


----------



## filmhack

*My 2007 Empella*

Minor adjustments needed for hood height and seat position.. but here it is:


Frame: 2007 Empella Bonfire SL, 58cm
Fork: Empella CarbonFire
Headset: FSA Integrated
Stem: Thomson Elite X4 Stem 31.8 100mm
Handlebar: 3TTT BioMorphe, 44cm
Shifters/Brake Levers: Shimano Dura-Ace 7801, 10sp
Brakes: Spooky Cyclocross Carbon Cantilever
Wheelset: Mavic Ksyrium ES
Tires: Vittoria Cross EVO XG, Silver, 700x32c
Front Deraileur: Shimano Dura-Ace, 7800 10s 
Rear Deraileur: Shimano Dura-Ace, 7800
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Dura-Ace 7800 HT2 English, 109.5mm/68mm
Crankset: Shimano Dura-Ace 7800, Double 39/52 172.5
Pedals: TIME ATAC XS Titan Carbon 
Cassette: Shimano Dura-Ace, 12-25
Chain: Shimano Dura-Ace 7801 10sp
Seatpost:Thompson Masterpiece Seatpost, 250 x 27.2mm
Saddle: Selle Strike Evolution, Black


----------



## zank

Pit bike/travel bike/winter bike is done. Now just waiting for her little sister to get out of the wardrobe department. The younger one is a bit more lean and athletic.


----------



## Tak962

deteled


----------



## zank

Thanks! Those are TA Vento 39/46.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Zank...is that the one you are bringing to Portland?


----------



## musgravecycles

Nice bike Mike! Can't wait to see the other one.


----------



## iamandy

08 Poprad switched to Campy









Forgot how nice steel rides.


----------



## eyefloater

Damn you and your "normal" proportions! If I was on the same frame I'd be running a 2cm shorter stem w/ the seatpost 4" higher up in the air. I've grown to envy people who end up w/ that classic "look" for their bike setup.

It goes without saying that the '08 Poprad looks pretty damn hot - especially w/ Campy on it, but what's the spacing in the rear for that one? I remember they used to use a Bontrager 135 hub but still use a 10sp drivetrain.


----------



## iamandy

I never checked if it was 130 or 135. Seems like it's 130 based on how the hub in the photo fits (chorus).

She does look good doesn't she!


----------



## JFRCross

I like it, very much, S&S couplings, a pump peg and it matches the team kit. When my budget allows, I will be calling you.


----------



## eyefloater

iamandy said:


> I never checked if it was 130 or 135. Seems like it's 130 based on how the hub in the photo fits (chorus).
> 
> She does look good doesn't she!


Yes, you're right and now I remember ... that was the "weird" thing about last year's Poprad Disc. They used a 130mm disc hub and finding something equivalent for another wheelset was hard to come by, unless you went Bontrager again or cold set the frame.


----------



## dcsawyer

Here is my new race bike for this coming race season.:ihih: 


I hope this worked. I havent done this before.


----------



## morganfletcher

dcsawyer said:


> Here is my new race bike for this coming race season.:ihih:
> 
> 
> I hope this worked. I havent done this before.


Dang, nice bike dcsawyer!

Morgan


----------



## hawss

There's just something about cross tubulars on deep dish wheels that makes my mouth water...nice ride!


----------



## Mosovich

*Dugast...*

Daryl, are those Dugast?? That's the bomb!! There's a guy here in Augusta that has one of the Van Dessel's, he loves it...


----------



## soindyfab

*scott cx team*

built up with my dura ace group i had around on last years road bike. went single ring w/ fsa carbon guards, but kept the sti lever on. i just prefer the feel and look of it. i'm very pleased with how it turned out. looking forward to the first cross season on a real cx bike. if things go well i might even throw some tubular cx tires on the deep dish carbon wheels my road team gave me.


----------



## one_speed

And if you actually get your a$$ on and off of your bike once in a while, you may have something!


----------



## robertof

Since you're going with the one chainring, you could consider running your rear derailleur cable through the front derailleur cable port on the head tube and then cross in under the correct port at the bottom bracket. That might make it easier for grabbing the down tube for shouldering?


----------



## soindyfab

> And if you actually get your a$$ on and off of your bike once in a while, you may have something!



no, i dont think that will ever be necessary.


----------



## Soma_rider

*Update...*

so..., I thought I'd share with you guys the "updated" version of the Stevens.
now with;
SLR
Left hand brake lever
Zipp 404s
Dugast 34s

I can't wait to ride these tires!


----------



## soindyfab

that stevens bike has achieved *baller status 3000*. was the weight difference noticable when you removed the sti lever?


----------



## Soma_rider

not really, but anything to make the mind feel at ease...


----------



## Nightfire

Soma_rider said:


> Zipp 404s
> Dugast 34s
> 
> I can't wait to ride these tires!


Those wheels really need to be on my BMC


----------



## handsomerob

This is my Surly Cross Check complete... again.  

Took it out for a 40 mile urban (wet roads) ride yesterday and was very happy with the ride. I could get used to 35mm tires and jumping curbs without worrying about tacoing a Zonda.


----------



## rich caramadre

*Guerciotti*

My new Guerciotti. It rides better than my trek 520 touring bike I raced last year.


----------



## 800lbgorilla

*mmm...upgrades*

Gave my JtS some upgrade love: Thomson and FSA cockpit stuff, San Marco saddle and old D/A 9 from my road bike, new AlphaQ fork, Ceramic/Ti BB. 

First race of the season next weekend. 

"If the forecast says rain, or the doctor says pain, I tell'em just to give'er"-Geoff Kabush as Deaner


----------



## roseyscot

*break away!*

here is my "travel" cross bike. I'll be racing it for the first time this weekend.


----------



## kannas

lazy.


----------



## Kram

*Empella Bonfire *Done*. Completely and utterly.*

Ok. Here she is again. Now I'm officially *done* with her. This is her race outfit. She had Paul's thumbies and was a 1x9. Now she has a 105 real brifter, Mavic Mektronic front brifter, Campy Veloce f derailer, Shimano 105 rear, D/A spider with Ritchey inner 38t ring and FSA 46t outer ring, Froglegs, Mavic reflex wheels w/ XT front hub and D/A rear, 12x27 rear cassette, and Grifo Challenge 700x32's. Thompson seatpost and Candy SL pedals, Salsa Short n shallow bar, Scott stem.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*sweet Kram!*



Kram59 said:


> Ok. Here she is again. Now I'm officially *done* with her. This is her race outfit. She had Paul's thumbies and was a 1x9. Now she has a 105 real brifter, Mavic Mektronic front brifter, Campy Veloce f derailer, Shimano 105 rear, D/A spider with Ritchey inner 38t ring and FSA 46t outer ring, Froglegs, Mavic reflex wheels w/ XT front hub and D/A rear, 12x27 rear cassette, and Grifo Challenge 700x32's. Thompson seatpost and Candy SL pedals, Salsa Short n shallow bar, Scott stem.


where did you get the grifo's in the new tread? are those 32's? 
Good luck this season!


----------



## Kram

Yeah, they have the extra row and they're 32's. e-ritchey hooked me up. I forgot to include in the post; it weighs 20.5 as you see it. It's almost as light as my roadbike.:thumbsup:Oh, thanks.


----------



## FishrCutB8

This bike is not teh suxxor...


----------



## cslone

All ready for Ohio/Kentucky Cross season.

07 Fuji Comp, probably not many of these on here.
Centaur
Velocity Deep V tubulars
Vittoria Corsa Evo CX


----------



## addict42

My '05 Redline and My girlfriend's Giant touring framed crosser. Not too flashy but, they get the job done:thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Liquid

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/cxbike.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

"What?! Raleigh still makes bikes?!" <-- Some dude at the race :thumbsup:


----------



## chimivee




----------



## Kram

I like it. 'Cept ya gotta lose the reflector and spoke protector.....


----------



## cbuchanan

Purple Liquid said:


> "What?! Raleigh still makes bikes?!" <-- Some dude at the race :thumbsup:


...and good looking bikes at that.


----------



## Nightfire




----------



## morganfletcher

NSFW!

Seriously, that is really sweet.

Morgan


----------



## Nightfire

Be even sweeter once I get a few of the little things I want to change done.

The brakes will be changed for balck ones and I am hoping to get a set of Zipp wheels and Tubs on it soon.


----------



## FTM

my Hunter SS bike, photo taken after it's first race (today):


----------



## one_speed

That's really, really nice. What spacing did you go with on the rear? Are you lovin' it?


----------



## FTM

one_speed said:


> That's really, really nice. What spacing did you go with on the rear? Are you lovin' it?


Thanks. Rear spacing is 130mm. Yeah, I'm lovin' it, didn't let me down although my glue job on my front tub did...


----------



## one_speed

oops. i generally just use lots of glue, but this year went with the tape from cyclocrossworld.com. you still use glue, but seems like a really nice solid glue job. i'm not a huge fan of the tufo stuff, like this stuff much better.

i'd love to do a custom SS cross one of these days. i like what i'm on, but it's not a perfect fit. enjoy!!


----------



## morganfletcher

Beautiful bike! Did you race at CCCX in Salinas?

My friends George and Geoff just got Hunters, I think they both have that fork crown. Beef.

I like the rear brake cable routing. Is there a little tube in there? 

What kinda glue job did you do, that failed? 

Curious,

Morgan


----------



## FTM

I'm one of the few Hunter's in SoCal but will be doing a few CCCX races later in the season - had a blast last year at Fort Ord in the rainstorm.

No tube, just runs through the seatpost and seattube, I'll probably seal it before it sees wet riding - not likely on SoCal.

I did the glue/tape job for both tubs but had problems with the front: first time I glued it off center enough to bug me... rip off clean up, then my LBS only had the Tufo Extreme tape re-glued. Either that tape isn't a good idea or there was contamination. Also, I think I ran the tires with too little pressure and rolled it on a fast steep grassy off camber turn. 

Funny thing, I left my spare wheels in the car since there was no chance of a flat (all grass). Luckily I was able to roll it back on and ride lightly for a lap while my friend ran to the car and brought my spare to the pit.


----------



## morganfletcher

FTM said:


> I'm one of the few Hunter's in SoCal but will be doing a few CCCX races later in the season - had a blast last year at Fort Ord in the rainstorm.


That was an awesome race!










Morgan


----------



## FTM

morganfletcher said:


> That was an awesome race!


Sad to say, it's the only mud I've raced on yet! I'm heading up to Portland for the SSCXWC so hopefully it will be plenty muddy and miserable.


----------



## quantum pro

my new A bike.


----------



## The Repeater

I'm not into Hunter's at all... but that's a bad *****.


----------



## GT88

*Hot, Hot Hunter*

That is a super sweet SS. I am glad to see Rick is getting some exposure outside of the Bay. His bikes are beautiful...to me. I love mine and would love to add a SS brother one day. Enjoy!

G


----------



## Unoveloce

*Here's the newest version of my bike*

It's pretty much the same as last year. I upgraded to 10sp Dura Ace when my old 9sp died on me. (How do parts always manage to do this right before or during cross season?) The FSA's with the Dugasts will only be brought out for the grassy courses like Timber Park and Hillsboro. No way I'm running these for the Southern Oregon races at Emmigrant Lake. I'll bring out the Kings laced to Reflexes shod with Grifos and topped up with Stans for those races and Barton Park type venues. With either wheel set, the bike comes in at 18.5 lbs. and is plenty durable under my 195lbs.

I'll actually post the pics when the site will let me. I keep getting a message saying that the site is too busy or I could have a fire wall up when I go to upload. I tried turning off the firewall and still no luck. It must be too busy. I'll give'r a go after I take lunch.

Here's the pics. They were too big. (like my butt) Too bad it's easier to resize the photos than myself.


----------



## one_speed

Got pics?


----------



## jeremyb

_UnoVeloce: I like to start out slow, then back it off a notch._

Awesome sig!


----------



## Reparto

*My Yeti ARC-X*

https://<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc307/Jbudacki/IMGP0676.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## flanman

FTM said:


> my Hunter SS bike, photo taken after it's first race (today):


Hey FTM!

I love the idea of the rear brake cable though the seatube/seatpost. Something I've been considering for whenever I get a custom frame. 

Does it work well compared to seatpost cable hanger? Can you post a picture pf the seatpost. Is it just a matter of drilling holes in the post? Do you need to sheath the cable in any way? Any wear on the cable?

Is that the recommended hanger height for the Paul touring cantis? Seems very low.

Any insight appreciated.


----------



## alem1583

*The bike my economic situation built...*

Hey everyone,

Here's my old Trek XO1. Basically it's a mix of Ultegra/105 parts I could put together. Nonfunctional left STI originally necessitated running a single chainring up front. Avid shorty 6 brakes are squealers, but work well. I run a 42 tooth ring up front and an 11/28 9speed cassette. My inner guard is a Jump Stop and the outer one is an old 52 tooth chainring I ground down. I haven't dropped my chain yet...

I just picked up some tubular wheels on ebay and I can't wait to try them out...the bike handles relatively well and I can't really complain about anything, it will hold me over until I decide to spend some real money on cross!


----------



## jdkatzvt

*Take on Fantom Cross*

So who has some words of "wisdom" on the Fantom Cross? It appears to be a great deal for a lot of bike: 995 for a full Ultegra package. Who's riding one? 

JDK


----------



## kerkovej

*Coming soon...*

It's on it's way straight from Belgium. Hope to have it soon to aid in the off season training. Non-catalog pictures to come once it's built.


----------



## kervelo

Here is my Nox Crossfire 1 after the wheel upgrade.









http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1508419/


----------



## towerscum

*Waterford*

Custom X14


----------



## FTM

flanman said:


> Hey FTM!
> 
> I love the idea of the rear brake cable though the seatube/seatpost. Something I've been considering for whenever I get a custom frame.
> 
> Does it work well compared to seatpost cable hanger? Can you post a picture pf the seatpost. Is it just a matter of drilling holes in the post? Do you need to sheath the cable in any way? Any wear on the cable?
> 
> Is that the recommended hanger height for the Paul touring cantis? Seems very low.
> 
> Any insight appreciated.


I think it works really well, very little friction and good modulation. I'll try and get around to posting a picture of the post but I'm pretty bad about taking photos. I rode the bike fixed for a while to make sure the saddle was in the right position, the marked the post, pulled it out and drilled a small hole which I extended into a 5mm slot with a dremel. No sheath needed and no cable wear detected.

It is pretty low but I have a pretty light touch with the brake lever and this way has a lot more power when it is needed. Working fine so far.


----------



## DRLski

kannas said:


> lazy.


Kannas, is that a crack on the downtube about 3 inches from the headtube?


----------



## one_speed

looks like the edge of a gusset to me.


----------



## crankles

*My Speedvagen*

Done...well almost. Need to race it, then it's done!


----------



## athenasoar

*chimay*

What an awesome personal touch with the Chimay cork covers for bar end caps!



crankles said:


> Done...well almost. Need to race it, then it's done!


----------



## one_speed

It's drooler, alright. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Lord Taipan

*Ridley Supercross sz 48*

Ultegra brifters, RD
105 FD
Truvative compact cross crank
CB Eggbeater's (4ti)
mavic cxp22/ultegra wheels
Ritchey stem, seatpost and tires (exevader)
Selle Italia SLR gel flow saddle
New Tekro (wide) cantis.
Bontrager Compact Variable Radius handlebars

Soon to all change  OK OK not all but a lot.


----------



## cxwrench

*'08 Scott Team*

Scott Team Hydroformed Alum. frame/Carbon fork
SRAM Rival shifters/derailleurs
Shimano 6600 chain/7800 11-25
TruVativ Elita crank/bb 36/46
Crank Bros pedals
Zipp 303/Challenge Grifo 34
Pauls brakes Neo Retro frt/Touring rr w/ SwissStop carbon pads
Ritchey bar/stem/post
Fizik Aliante saddle
Gore RideOn cables/housing
Fizik tape/padding
Deda chain catcher
The frame is pretty stiff, and it corners really well. It weighs 17.9 set up like this...

Some weird Bianchi road bike in the backround...


----------



## yetirdr

YETI ARC-X


----------



## Purple Liquid

Kram59 said:


> I like it. 'Cept ya gotta lose the reflector and spoke protector.....


Yup, those are long gone. It's one of those pictures that you take when you first get it because it's all clean and purty lookin' :thumbsup:


----------



## ineff

crankles said:


> Done...well almost. Need to race it, then it's done!


WOW thats so hott! 

saw Molly Camron's new bikes this weekend. all I can say is... nice.


----------



## vanjr

Lord Taipan said:


> Ultegra brifters, RD
> 105 FD
> Truvative compact cross crank
> CB Eggbeater's (4ti)
> mavic cxp22/ultegra wheels
> Ritchey stem, seatpost and tires (exevader)
> Selle Italia SLR gel flow saddle
> New Tekro (wide) cantis.
> Bontrager Compact Variable Radius handlebars
> 
> Soon to all change  OK OK not all but a lot.


Compare and contrast with your Scott when you have a chance.

tia


----------



## Lord Taipan

vanjr said:


> Compare and contrast with your Scott when you have a chance.
> 
> tia


All of the componentry came off of the Scott with the exception of the saddle and handlebars.
Almost all of the frame numbers are slightly different though.
I have a small in the Scott and a 48 in the Ridley, both have the same C-T in the seat tube but everything from there is different. I let you compare here:
http://www.ridley-bikes.com/2008/Geometry/Supercross-Crosswind.pdf
and
http://www.scottusa.com/category/73/cyclocross
As for ride quality I can really only speak from one thirty mile(+?) offroad ride on the Ridley. For one the Ridley is a full pound lighter than the Scott :thumbsup: , that's a 5% reduction is total weight.(It'll be going on a continual diet this fall and winter too.) Now it might be a placebo effect, but damned if it didn't really feel lighter when I was out on that ride. I didn't feel as beat up either, I'd have to give a thumbs up to Sc and carbon. The top tube shape is much more shoulder friendly that the Scott, which is really only suitcasing friendly.
I can't wait to race it this weekend.


----------



## arctic hawk

Lord Taipan said:


> Ultegra brifters, RD
> 105 FD
> Truvative compact cross crank
> CB Eggbeater's (4ti)
> mavic cxp22/ultegra wheels
> Ritchey stem, seatpost and tires (exevader)
> Selle Italia SLR gel flow saddle
> New Tekro (wide) cantis.
> Bontrager Compact Variable Radius handlebars
> 
> Soon to all change  OK OK not all but a lot.


What a beauty!


----------



## Lord Taipan

arctic hawk said:


> What a beauty!


Thanks a lot!! She's a dream coming true.


----------



## Beerman

My new ride...It's officially done with the exception of some minor adjustments and switching to Crank Bros...


----------



## jeremyb

Beerman said:


> My new ride...It's officially done with the exception of some minor adjustments and switching to Crank Bros...



Jealous


----------



## J-K

jeremyb said:


> Jealous


+1...

I wanted to post my Salsa, but I guess I am going to wait a little :wink:


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*Nice Psychlo*



Beerman said:


> My new ride...It's officially done with the exception of some minor adjustments and switching to Crank Bros...


I'm seeing more and more Psychlo's around. 
R-SYS tubbies too, wow. Very nicey done.


----------



## Beerman

They are actually clinchers, but tubies are in my future. I have enough to learn in racing the thing, I'll dive into "real" cross wheels soon though.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*My bad,*



Beerman said:


> They are actually clinchers, but tubies are in my future. I have enough to learn in racing the thing, I'll dive into "real" cross wheels soon though.


I saw the grifo's and just assumed they were tubbies. Still, very nice rig!


----------



## Beerman

Hard to tell in the pic. I haven't put them through a race, but they feel surprisingly good for clinchers from the time I have on them.


----------



## roseyscot

r-sys tubulars are not very easy to find. in fact, i think there are only 6 pairs around the US from what i heard...


----------



## bward1028

My new 'cross toy.




































color-matching isn't usually my thing, but this worked out kind of by accident.


----------



## Lord Taipan

*Redline Conquest*

I bought this frame and fork from another RBR member back a couple months ago and have been slowly building it up from parts stolen from my old roadie and parts laying around the shop. Right after I first got it I had it powdercoated. It's intended as my run-around-town, training, pit bike. I also intend it to be my MTB-lite bike. Just finished up the final adjustments this morning and took her for a ride in the snow and mud. I used my old 9 speed Ultegra gruppo for the drive train. I figure for its stated purpose it will allow me to get anything done that I need.


----------



## spacemanrides

Hey! Sure you are getting tired of hearing about your handle bars, but you need to tilt those inline levers down. They appear to be almost flush with the bar. 

good bike, as nice as most peoples A bike.


----------



## DRLski

.....................


----------



## DRLski

Here's my bikes:
*2007 Redline Conquest Pro*
Fork: Redline Carbon
Headset: FSA Orbit
Wheelset: Velomax Sagitta (Never updated pic)
Crankset: FSA Gossamer Compact Cross 46/36T
Shifters: Campagnolo Centaur 10spd
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Centaur 10spd
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Centaur 10spd
Handlebars: Easton EA-50
Stem: Easton EA-50
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Fizik Arione 
Tires: Michelin Mud 2
Brakes: Empella Frogglegs









Here's my new race rig:
*2005 Alan Ultral Cross*
Fork: Ritchey Carbon WCS
Headset: Cane Creek IS
Wheelset: Easton Vista SL
Crankset: Campagnolo Record 45/39T
Shifters: Campagnolo Centaur 10spd
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Daytona 10spd
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Veloce 10spd
Handlebars: FSA RD-250
Stem: FSA OS-170
Seatpost: Alpha Q Carbon
Saddle: Fizik Arione 
Brakes: Tektro Mini-V
Tires: Michelin Mud


----------



## Lord Taipan

spacemanrides said:


> Hey! Sure you are getting tired of hearing about your handle bars, but you need to tilt those inline levers down. They appear to be almost flush with the bar.
> 
> good bike, as nice as most peoples A bike.


Yeah I was kind of thinking that on the 2cdary levers. I only got in one test ride so far. Its a bit heavy for what I think of as an A bike (23lbs w/ pedals).


----------



## unclemimo

Here is my new Ridley X-Fire. It's far smoother than I am! Got some Grifo Tubies to throw on some wheels I'm having built.

View attachment 105665


View attachment 105666


----------



## DRLski

dang, can't really measure up to that Ridley


----------



## sallen

morganfletcher said:


> That was an awesome race!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan


This was one of the most memorable races of the year! In fact that is me with the orange bar tape in the background. I think you ride in a different group than me, Morgan, but we've done lots of laps pacing each other! This race was also the day after the epic surf city race in the 12-15 inch mud. Awesome cx weekend!!


----------



## turbomatic73

*Knobby X*

Here's my Knobby X. Purchased off of ebay about a year after Kelly was liquidating all his stock. Some guy bought this frame/fork & a couple others, but never built them up. shame...frame is OX Platinum; fork is Dedacciai Zero.

Nothing fancy for the build, just stuff that works. Dura Ace cranks & front derailleur, XT rear derailleur, 105 shifters, Cane Creek wheels & Mud2 tires, Stronglight headset, Tektro mini-v's, Thomson post. 

Came off a Redline Conquest before I built this up...mucho smooth in comparison.


----------



## J-K

My Salsa Las Cruces:










Nothing really fancy, but it works great. XT shadow rear meg, 34 Dugasts on Reflex rims and Campy front hub / DT 240 rear hub (tubulars soon to be replaced by 32 grifo's), Thomson seatpost, XT front V-brake with travel agent, old skool LX rear brake, Truvativ Elita 44-36 crankset.

I really like the frame. It handles pretty well: Stable in deep sand and mud and the cornering is great. Also, it really stands out between the masses of Ridleys and Empella's here in the Netherlands.


----------



## Mosovich

*Nice...*

what size frame is that and what is your center of bb to top of saddle height? How much does she weigh?


----------



## Unoveloce

*Both Bikes are finally done*

I love both of these rigs. The geometries are the same, but the ride is so different. The Ti race rig is stiff and the steel bike is super plush without being at all soft or flexy. Alot of the ride difference has to be in the fork. The steel rig will see limited backup duty as the pit bike, but will see a ton of usage as the gravel road/long nasty pavement/commuter rig. I might have MikeyD make me a steel fork to try and see how it rides with cantis and not the Paul Racer Brakes like on the steel rig.


----------



## hawss

*Slow into the corners?*



cxwrench said:


> Scott Team Hydroformed Alum. frame/Carbon fork
> SRAM Rival shifters/derailleurs
> Shimano 6600 chain/7800 11-25
> TruVativ Elita crank/bb 36/46
> Crank Bros pedals
> Zipp 303/Challenge Grifo 34
> Pauls brakes Neo Retro frt/Touring rr w/ SwissStop carbon pads
> Ritchey bar/stem/post
> Fizik Aliante saddle
> Gore RideOn cables/housing
> Fizik tape/padding
> Deda chain catcher
> The frame is pretty stiff, and it corners really well. It weighs 17.9 set up like this...
> 
> Some weird Bianchi road bike in the backround...


How does that front brake routing handle tight corners? Never tight enough to drag the pads?


----------



## J-K

Mosovich said:


> what size frame is that and what is your center of bb to top of saddle height? How much does she weigh?


Thanks.

It is a 56cm. Top of saddle to center BB is 75,5cm.

She weighs about 9kg. Not super light, but with those parts, I cannot complain.


----------



## Chpfly

Unclemimo-

That X-Fire is sweet!! What size is it and how much does it weigh? I have a 54 on order and can't wait for it.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

*My new Tricross Comp*

 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## pippin

Here's the B bike/commuter. I'll get the Ridley up soon.


----------



## thinkcooper

The new old Hunter. Still waiting to hear back from Rick on the bike's story.


----------



## morganfletcher

That's a beautiful Hunter. Love the pinner stays. See you at the races?

Wish I was as fast as Rick,

Morgan


----------



## thinkcooper

morganfletcher said:


> That's a beautiful Hunter. Love the pinner stays. See you at the races?
> 
> Wish I was as fast as Rick,
> 
> Morgan


Pinner stays? Tell me more!  I picked up the Hunter from a friend/neighbor; the frame was originally custom built for a local Santa Cruz old guy crosser, it filtered down to my neighbor, then to little old me. All I know about the frame is it has Breezer dropouts and you can see the brass fillet work through the light coat of metallic copper paint. I met Rick a few years back by chance, gave him a call today to ask more about the bike - so any tales you can tell would be greatly appreciated. Edjamacate me!

See me at the races? Only from the sidelines. I don't have anything left to prove anymore, and racing tends to break things. Collarbones, ribs, and the like. I prefer to ride hard with friends, and leave the formal competition to folks with a little more testosterone.  :thumbsup: 

You doing any of the local CX series up this way?


----------



## morganfletcher

thinkcooper said:


> Pinner stays? Tell me more!  I picked up the Hunter from a friend/neighbor; the frame was originally custom built for a local Santa Cruz old guy crosser, it filtered down to my neighbor, then to little old me. All I know about the frame is it has Breezer dropouts and you can see the brass fillet work through the light coat of metallic copper paint. I met Rick a few years back by chance, gave him a call today to ask more about the bike - so any tales you can tell would be greatly appreciated. Edjamacate me!
> 
> See me at the races? Only from the sidelines. I don't have anything left to prove anymore, and racing tends to break things. Collarbones, ribs, and the like. I prefer to ride hard with friends, and leave the formal competition to folks with a little more testosterone.  :thumbsup:
> 
> You doing any of the local CX series up this way?


Ah, by "pinner" I meant thin. Rick's famous for his thin stays, wishbone seat stays, his bikes have a definite look. I have a few friends who race on them, and if I hadn't gone with Rock Lobster frames I might have gotten frames from Rick. There are a couple local frame builders who build great cyclocross frames and who are also involved in the sport, either through sponsorship or racing themselves, or both; Rick & Mary Anne Hunter, Paul Sadoff / Rock Lobster, Jay & Jeremy Sycip all come to mind. They are all connected by shared histories, too. There are some really strong A racers on Hunters, too, like Kathleen Hannon and Cameron Falconer.

Yeah, my wife and I are racing just about every weekend. We'll be racing at McLaren Park this Sunday, and I'm pretty sure Rick will be there too. Next Sunday is Manzanita Park in Prunedale, we'll be there but it's the same weekend as the "Single Speed Cyclocross World Championships" so some folks will be up in the PNW. I bet Rick is at Prunedale.

http://ncnca.org/cyclocross/2007/calendar.html

Go to any of the local races and you'll see lots of Hunters, and Rick and Mary Anne,

http://huntercycles.blogspot.com/

Your bike is sweet.

Morgan


----------



## justinb

morganfletcher said:


> Your bike is sweet.


+1

I see why you want to find more green tires. They look just right on there. I think it's because they're the color of copper patina, and the bike is copper.


----------



## thinkcooper

justinb said:


> +1
> 
> I see why you want to find more green tires. They look just right on there. I think it's because they're the color of copper patina, and the bike is copper.


Damn you both. You played right to my vanity hand ....

Now I'm gonna need to try win on of those over-the-top auctions for a set in green. You guys suck.


----------



## myette10

*action shot*

sweet lord this bike is the $hit.


----------



## zank

myette10 said:


> sweet lord this bike is the $hit.


nice hat


----------



## justinb

thinkcooper said:


> Damn you both. You played right to my vanity hand ....
> 
> Now I'm gonna need to try win on of those over-the-top auctions for a set in green. You guys suck.


You're welcome. We do what we can.


----------



## myette10

zank said:


> nice hat


alright you... enough with the computer. get your a$$ over to the shop and build me another one of these things! um, better make it two, I've got lots of paint schemes in mind. 

RICHARD!!!


----------



## seahuston

*XO1 Revisited*

Here is my previous XO1 with much better parts on it, just got the wheels and i am very excited to try them out, damn the freezing cold rain. Enjoy and please tell me what you think
Build:
Trek XO1 Frame
Winwood Carbon Fork
Dura Ace 10 speed all around
XTR pedals
FSA OS-115 Stem
Ritchey WCS handlebars
Thompson Seatpost
Cheap Felt Saddle
Bontrager Race X-lite Tubulars w/grifo tires
Bontrager Race X-lite Clinchers w/mud 2 tires
Avid Shorty 6 brakes
Purple cable hangers w/red brake housing
Yeah i think thats it, as little carbon as possible, wicked happy with the bike, everything i wanted and then some, sweet
View attachment 107141


View attachment 107142


----------



## rs3o

Here's my new Ritchey Break-away Cross:








I did my first race on it yesterday after a couple of races on my MTB. Sure is more fun than the MTB!


----------



## CycleLife

*new best friend*

Here's my new Redline Conquest Team built by my good friends at Pro Peloton in Boulder.
I've been pleasantly surprised how smooth the scandium frame rides and how solid the stock build kit is. The only thing i've changed is the wheels....it was hard to pass up a good deal on some new 08 Ksyrium SL's at veloswap.
The bike came stock with the Hutchinson Bullbog tires...and they've worked great even in the dry colorado terrain. I'm itchin to try the piranhas.
Great bike for the money!


----------



## roseyscot

rs3o said:


> Here's my new Ritchey Break-away Cross:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did my first race on it yesterday after a couple of races on my MTB. Sure is more fun than the MTB!



have you traveled with the bike yet? i have a break-away for my pit bike and travel bike. what a great investment it has been!


----------



## rs3o

roseyscot said:


> have you traveled with the bike yet? i have a break-away for my pit bike and travel bike. what a great investment it has been!


Not yet, I just built it up last week! We're planning on going to France in the spring so that will probably be the maiden voyage.


----------



## Googe

*Ridley*

Ridley X-Fire, 48cm


----------



## g-Bike

Now that is sick! How tall is the pilot? Save some weight and ditch the left shift lever....


----------



## Googe

Already took the guts out of the left shifter. Which height are you talking about?


----------



## Mosovich

*Lapierre 15 lbs..*

Here's my friends Lapierre he built up and it's got Sram's low end componetry, not the super light stuff. American Classic carbon wheels, ritchey pro bar, giant carbon stem, ritchey WCS fork, Pauls brakes... The frame is Scandium and super light.. He did two races today, no problem..


----------



## superdork

Here's my latest baby. Built it up this summer and it's smokin! It's built with Campy Veloce, FSA K-Force cranks, Syncros post, Specialized tires. The wheels in the pic are White Ind. hubs with DT hoops. The only difference right now is I just put my ES's on it.


----------



## mtb_frk

Just made the switch to tubular and all I can say is wow!










Full Ultegra 9 Speed
Ritchey Cranks
Ritchey Stem
Paul Brakes
Thomson Post

19.77 lbs. I have a few projects planned to get the weight down a bit.


----------



## morganfletcher

mtb_frk said:


> Just made the switch to tubular and all I can say is wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Ultegra 9 Speed
> Ritchey Cranks
> Ritchey Stem
> Paul Brakes
> Thomson Post
> 
> 19.77 lbs. I have a few projects planned to get the weight down a bit.


That is a sweet bike. When and if you kill those Tufos, try Grifos!

Morgan


----------



## arctic hawk

Taken this morning @7:00am when I arrived at work
2001 Trek XO1


----------



## J-K

Can anyone fix that picture size??


----------



## rinkle

IF Planet Cross Steel 2004


----------



## sashax

*Badly photographed bike pr0n*

First bike: 2005 Bianchi Axis. Mostly stock, with the exception of new wheels (Ultegra/Open Pro--exotic!) and a compact double. I've paid 0 attention to the weight of this bike and it's around 19 lbs (helps to be small, I reckon).

View attachment 109583


Second bike: New (to me) Sycip Cross-dresser set up as a single speed with an ENO hub. The fork's a little tall on this, so I will be swapping with a cheapo carbon fork with a lower axle-crown height. It'll tighten up the angles a bit, I think. Still this is my first high-end steel bike, and it is nice...

View attachment 109584


----------



## mtb_frk

*Winter Project*

I picked this up a few weeks ago. I think I am going to build it up as a 1x9 this winter.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

*New 08 Trek X02*

Sorry it's so clean.... just picked it up over the weekend. Second bike with SRAM Rival... Lovin' the SRAM stuff on the road, so I'm excited to 'give it the business' in cross.


----------



## tdblanchard

here's mine before and after build-up...
drivetrain=centaur - zhonda.
sorry, but i took the pic with my iphone


----------



## JoelM

My Las Cruces, built up mainly from spare parts. The only fancy bits are the wheels and the bars. Wheels are AmClassics laced to Stan's Arches with CX Rays (they're my mountainbike wheels) and yes, they're tubeless. Bar isn't necessarily fancy, but it's the best feeling bar I've ever ridden... Salsa Bell Lap. I'd suggest it to anyone and everyone. The only embarrassing part is the Bontragulated seatpost.:blush2:


----------



## cbuchanan

tdblanchard said:


> here's mine before and after build-up...
> drivetrain=centaur - zhonda.
> sorry, but i took the pic with my iphone



Pretty sweet. Any chance that you can get a picture of the final build from the side? I am looking to possibly build up a Ridley CX with Centaur over the winter, like to see some others.


----------



## patineto

My Girlfriends First Cyclocross bike..









Not much to see, but pretty soon she will be running and riding like hell, to bad the season is kind of over.









First night ride, last Night









She is strong and so freaking stubborn, is going to be a pleasure to be her "Pit Mascot" and water carrior.


----------



## segfault66

*2004 Giant TCX*

I picked up the frame in November from eBay.

It's the first bike I built from components as well as my first cyclocross bike. I've always wanted one. Bad weather, road and trail riding, this bike does it all.


----------



## MIN in PDX

Here's me.


----------



## cbuchanan

Frameset arrived today. Time to get an early start on the 2008 season.
2008 Ridley X-Fire. 56cm.
Planning on a Campy Centaur/FSA/Fulcrum build.










Also posted in the manufacturer's forum


----------



## kerkovej

Oooooo, that's purdy :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Davoosie

2006 Bianchi Cross Concept frame & fork
Campy Record/Centuar mix.
Paul canti brakes
Campy Eurus Clinchers (training/spare)

I swapped out the 48T chainring for the 53T for the holiday season so I can ride on the roads. Once cross starts up again in Jan, I'll put the 48 back on.


----------



## freebird x

Spot Brand, SRAM Force, K-wing bars, TRP carbon brakes, King, Thomson, Easton, etc. The wheels were a cheap way to get into some tubies. I should have something better squared away for next season. Same with the gearing-- Still trying to decide if it's going to be a single ring or not.
Otherwise pretty much there.
I'm liking it.


----------



## MIN in PDX

I <3 early 90's Spinergy. I have a set that I gave away to a friend since I don't want to die.  

Cool Spot - is that custom or off the shelf?


----------



## freebird x

We all gotta go sometime...

The frame was, I believe, custom built for somebody, but I ebayed it. 
I'll be hitting you up for your next PDX 'cross ride. Cheers.


----------



## Big Baby Jesus

Anti - Bling


----------



## jvossman

Big baby Jesus you rock! Love the photo and bike...


----------



## allenpg

It's the end of the season and I'm finally getting around to posting my CX bike...here she is, a Blue CXC.

Blue CXC carbon frame and fork (w/aluminum lugs)
FSA Gossamer Megaexo crank (46-36)
Shimano Ultregra 6600 10 speed shifters, derailleurs, and cassette (12-25)
Wipperman Connex 10 speed chain
Tektro Oryx brakes
Cane Creek S3 headset
Ritchey WCS stem and bars
Thomson setback seatpost (of course)
Salsa Liplock clamp (of course)
Selle San Marco Aspide seat
Crankbrothers Candy pedals

Homemade race wheelset
DT Swiss 240 hubs
Velocity Escape Rims
DT Swiss Revolution spokes
Salsa skewers
Grifo 34 mm tubulars

Training wheelset
Easton Circuit II wheels
Maxis Raze 34 mm

Racing weight is a little under 18 lbs w/pedals. Great bike, though I need to tweak my position.


----------



## Big Baby Jesus

jvossman said:


> Big baby Jesus you rock! Love the photo and bike...


Thanks! I really like the bike too! I sold my Cannondale CAAD 4 a few years ago and built this up to fill the void. I love taking it off road, it just blows people's minds.


----------



## elmar schrauth

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/446775"]https://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_1106.JPG[/img


supposed to 5,7 kilo in february
now its 6,8 = uci-idiotslimit


frame is 1333 gramm


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

I saw one of those at Interbike this year. Nice! How long have you been riding yours?

I see no bar tape below the hoods. Is this because you never ride with your hand in the drops? I can see the logic, but I have never seen a bike set up that way.


----------



## elmar schrauth

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I saw one of those at Interbike this year. Nice! How long have you been riding yours?
> 
> I see no bar tape below the hoods. Is this because you never ride with your hand in the drops? I can see the logic, but I have never seen a bike set up that way.



i am riding it since 2 weeks 
it rides the same as my ridley or quantec-bikes
geometry is very similar.

i never use the bar on the downside
i even had bikes where i cut the handlebar ,under he brakelevers ...........
foto : ( the principia in the back ) http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/200738/cat/500/ppuser/8257p
it looks weird, but it worked , and it saves 80 gramm on a wcs bar 
the only problem is when you hve to carry your bike , yyou hav to grip on the lever then 


the handlebar is very thin on the downside .that saves weight
i had to garantee never to use it on the downside when riding offroad .


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

Very interesting. I have not see weight savings taken in that direction before. It seems simliar to a "bullhorn" or TT base bar. Is this a problem with rules about forward facing bar extensions?


----------



## gregwjs




----------



## elmar schrauth

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Very interesting. I have not see weight savings taken in that direction before. It seems simliar to a "bullhorn" or TT base bar. Is this a problem with rules about forward facing bar extensions?



i never had problems 
and i have a special uci friend ,which would have taken me out ......


----------



## Bailout

*Bailey O'Brien*

Here is my baby....ridden hard and put away wet!
www.bailey-bikes.com


----------



## never_was

too late for this season but still been fun riding it.


----------



## morganfletcher

never_was said:


> too late for this season but still been fun riding it.


Damn, that is some sweetness.

Season's still going here in NorCal, raced today.

Morgan


----------



## Lord Taipan

never_was said:


> too late for this season but still been fun riding it.



I am overwelmed with envy.


----------



## MIN in PDX

Switched to Dura Ace downtube shifters and brake levers. Swapped to nonsetback post. Awaiting single front ring and custom carbon wheelset. 

Check out the fancy photoshop skills. 










edit. Woot woot, new stem.


----------



## cbuchanan

Bailout said:


>


Nice, very sharp looking bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## JSD303

Only had it a short while, but it is a fun bike to ride! The Yeti ARC-X:

<a href="Yeti ARC-X" title="IMG_6282.JPG by ijeep2005, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2096526856_e932351076_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="" /></a>


----------



## mtb_frk

JSD303 said:


> Only had it a short while, but it is a fun bike to ride! The Yeti ARC-X:
> 
> <a href="Yeti ARC-X" title="IMG_6282.JPG by ijeep2005, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2096526856_e932351076_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="" /></a>


That Yeti is a really nice looking bike!


----------



## JSD303

Thank you mtb_frk! I agree that it looks good, and man does it ride great too! Did a 55 mile ride (tour de Denver lol) and the ARC-X was wonderful.


----------



## berminator

Vvveerrrry nice bike. Is that the 46t duraace chainring. Hard to find, I am on the hunt for one, where did you get it?


----------



## mtb_frk

One of the guys that races around here picked one up this season and really liked it. Worked out good for me because I got a killer deal on his old bike. 

Enjoy the Yeti!


----------



## zedfoto

Hi there, here's my '08 Norco CCX 1 (53cm, I am short). Not the most awesome cross bike in the world, but it works for me. I got it back in September and use it mainly for road rides, but I do plan on doing a 60km (37mi) point-to-point race with it this spring...and maybe, eventually try a cyclocross race.

I think I'm going to leave that bit of mud there, it compliments the look


----------



## cogswell23

It's been a couple of weeks since this thread has seen any action.

Here's my new build:
View attachment 115184


Santa Cruz Stigmata
King nothreadset
Alpha Q CX20
Thomson elite post
Selle Italia SLR
Thomson X2 Stem
Deda Newton Shallow Bar
DA Shifters
DA derailleurs
Paul Neo Retro Brakes
DA Crankset
FSA 44/38 rings
EggBeater Ti
DA Chain
Ultegra cassette
DA Wheelset
Schwalbe Racing Ralphs

Pardon the mess of my basement.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

cogswell23 said:


> It's been a couple of weeks since this thread has seen any action.


So, how did SC do with the design of that frame?



cogswell23 said:


> Pardon the mess of my basement.


LOL. I need someone to come "mess" up my whole house like that.


----------



## MIN in PDX

Had I built that frame up, I believe i would have gone down the same road you did aesthetically and from a component selection standpoint. Bravo! (you're not a troll after all). 

What is the weight of the (1) frame and (2) bike?


----------



## cogswell23

PeanutButterBreath said:


> So, how did SC do with the design of that frame?


I think they did great. The design is super simple, super clean. Nothing extraneous at all. Big stiff down tube without the beer can effect. The chainstays are tall and beefy.



PeanutButterBreath said:


> LOL. I need someone to come "mess" up my whole house like that.


I mean, if you want beer bottles, cut housing, and spent tubes strewn all over your house, I guess...


----------



## cogswell23

MIN in PDX said:


> Had I built that frame up, I believe i would have gone down the same road you did aesthetically and from a component selection standpoint. Bravo! (you're not a troll after all).
> 
> What is the weight of the (1) frame and (2) bike?


Thanks.

Weight? SC advertises a 54cm powdercoat, which is what I've got, at 1300g. I weighed it with the King headset cups pressed in and that lizard skin on the chainstay on, and it was 1410g. So that seems like it comes out about true to claims I suppose. Maybe even a little less? Either way, it's nicely light.

Complete bike weighs a hair shy of 18lbs.


----------



## fastfreddie

Very nice!


----------



## fastfreddie

Set up for Winter/Spring/Commuting duty. 











Today I made a 2 mile loop in the woods behind my house with my tractor. I now have my own cyclocross track. Plus its nice to have a safe place to ride on bad weather days.


----------



## eyefloater

Photos from the 2008 Toronto Ice Race:





































The full gallery is here: https://flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157603929754794/


----------



## justa

this is probably the least exotic bike on this thread...

Are Specialized allowed on here ? My first crosser anyway and I love it !


----------



## meat tooth paste

I dig the Tricross. Finished mine over the weekend and had a blast. If you ever decide to put Vbrakes on it, the Cane Creek models clear the massive front fork.


----------



## justa

meat tooth paste said:


> I dig the Tricross. Finished mine over the weekend and had a blast. If you ever decide to put Vbrakes on it, the Cane Creek models clear the massive front fork.


cool - the brakes are the only thing I want to change - which model have you used ? Did you use the the problem solvers travel agent ?


----------



## MIN in PDX

Ready for the road race season.


----------



## meat tooth paste

*06 S-Works Tricross*

At the trailhead.

Set up for trail riding and commuting. Come race season, the brifters and canti's will go on.


----------



## mcoplea

*Trek XO1*

Here is my 2001 Trek XO1. I picked up the frame and fork for $60 and built it up out of old parts that I had laying around the garage.


----------



## meat tooth paste

mcoplea said:


> Here is my 2001 Trek XO1. I picked up the frame and fork for $60 and built it up out of old parts that I had laying around the garage.


Sweet. That gold year was one of best looking years for the XO1 imo.

How's the mtn crankset working out for you? I have an old set of XTR mtn cranks, but I was thinking the gearing would be too low.


----------



## meat tooth paste

justa said:


> cool - the brakes are the only thing I want to change - which model have you used ? Did you use the the problem solvers travel agent ?


06 Tricross S-Works frame/fork kit.

The levers I have can pull enough cable for the linear brakes, so no Travel Agent needed.


----------



## mcoplea

meat tooth paste said:


> Sweet. That gold year was one of best looking years for the XO1 imo.
> 
> How's the mtn crankset working out for you? I have an old set of XTR mtn cranks, but I was thinking the gearing would be too low.


Thanks. The MTB cranks are working great for me. I use it mostly for commuting, but plan on racing it this season. We have a new cross series out here in AZ - http://www.azcross.com/content/home.aspx Cyclocross in the desert - Sweet!


----------



## arctic hawk

mcoplea said:


> Thanks. The MTB cranks are working great for me. I use it mostly for commuting, but plan on racing it this season. We have a new cross series out here in AZ - http://www.azcross.com/content/home.aspx Cyclocross in the desert - Sweet!


Nice bike! I got the blue one & really love it!


----------



## Kram

My 1st real cross bike was just like that. In some ways it was better than my Empella.....


----------



## cyclevt

*Just jumped into the fry....*

... after much pressure from my riding buddies at work (and a killer tax return), I jumped in. I bought a new complete road bike and took all my campy bits, road wheels, etc and built this. I got a phenomenal deal on the frame. It rides great and I'm having a blast! I rode it on some CO single track today.....

What fun!

THe plan was to get something to do winter rides on and that I could race (5-10 times) this fall and I think this fits the bill nicely.


----------



## meat tooth paste

cyclevt said:


> I rode it on some CO single track today.....


isn't single tracking on a cross bike a blast?

after all these years riding a mtn bike, i've been missing out. a cross rig was all i needed.

nice campy build.


----------



## cyclevt

*Now I want a 29-er!*

riding the CX bike on single track makes me realize that a 29-er would be great.

PS - thanks for the compliments on the build... 1996 Record levers (converted to 9sp)... still going strong! How does campy do it?


----------



## kingfisher1

Thats what happened to me. I have a tricross that i rode on singletrack all the time, got bit by the 29er bug, now i have a redline Monocog 29er also.


----------



## coachjon

my Specialized Sirrus set up CX style (and my Voodoo 29er) 

singlespeed FTW


----------



## bwcross

I've got about 10 races on this, my fav cross bike of all time, Indy Fab 953 stainless steel Planet X. Coming off a ti cross bike (with virtually the same build), this maintains 90% of the ride quality, but feels twice as stiff out of the corners:


----------



## seahuston

Ohh my god! I havent posted on here before becuase there has been no need but your bike desires a huge compliment. You are riding almost the exact bike I would get in one of my many dreams/schemes. Very nice, absolutely awesome!


----------



## roseyscot

bwcross said:


> I've got about 10 races on this, my fav cross bike of all time, Indy Fab 953 stainless steel Planet X. Coming off a ti cross bike (with virtually the same build), this maintains 90% of the ride quality, but feels twice as stiff out of the corners:


ditch those Zipp stickers and it'll be as close to perfect as any 'cross bike i've seen.


----------



## hawss

more pictures please


----------



## bwcross

Man I would but bike is all dirty now. I'd clean it up but it's just going to get dirty again tomorrow. Thanks guys for compliments. I've got a 650b ordered up in 953 - IF of course. Hardest part is choosing paint :mad2: 

Can't wait!


----------



## buro9

MIN in PDX said:


> Ready for the road race season.


I just love this bike. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bward1028

fun ride today, rode a lot of stuff i probably shouldn't have on my first ride on the bike.
had a great time getting it muddy though!


----------



## buro9

MIN in PDX said:


> Ready for the road race season.


I really love this, but have a question.

Zipp state on their website that their carbon rims are not covered by warranty when used with disc brakes. Basically that the forces involved in disc braking are not taken into account for the design of the deep section carbon and that it's considered a mis-use of the rims to stick them with disc hubs.

I really would love a pair of disc brakes together with some 58mm deep Zipp rims, but want to hear about real world use and any horror stories or just people's opinions and experiences before I go ahead and spend the money and accept the risk.

So yeah... absolutely beautiful bike and one I've been perving over, but I'd love to hear about that wheelset.


----------



## MIN in PDX

buro9 said:


> I really love this, but have a question.
> 
> Zipp state on their website that their carbon rims are not covered by warranty when used with disc brakes. Basically that the forces involved in disc braking are not taken into account for the design of the deep section carbon and that it's considered a mis-use of the rims to stick them with disc hubs.
> 
> I really would love a pair of disc brakes together with some 58mm deep Zipp rims, but want to hear about real world use and any horror stories or just people's opinions and experiences before I go ahead and spend the money and accept the risk.
> 
> So yeah... absolutely beautiful bike and one I've been perving over, but I'd love to hear about that wheelset.


Thanks for the nice words!

My wheels were built up with CK ISO hubs by a local cross pro and a shop owner. Basically, from what I am told, that's Zipp and their lawyer speak. However, as a precaution, I did go with 28 holes (3x) and brass nipples. 

I can't speak to long-term implication of using discs with Zipps. It was a risk I was willing to take...

You'd think that the deeper the rim profile then the more structurally sound it would be.


----------



## buro9

MIN in PDX said:


> My wheels were built up with CK ISO hubs by a local cross pro and a shop owner. Basically, from what I am told, that's Zipp and their lawyer speak. However, as a precaution, I did go with 28 holes (3x) and brass nipples.


That is precisely the combination I was thinking of... those CK hubs are incredibly nice.

I've still got a few months before I have to commit to ordering mine as it's a custom Robin Mather and the queue puts me at the tail end of summer. So I'd love to hear your opinion once you've pretty much completed a season on them.

PS: PDXFixed.com is that your site or just one you happen to hang out on? I run the London, UK fixed site as well as hosting the Chicago one and maintaining the fixedgearforums.com page.


----------



## 1speed_Mike

Here's my Empella Bonfire. I don't see many of these here, so I thought I'd post some pics of mine:


----------



## aidforosker

heres my g ride. deda newton bar and stem to come!


----------



## plussa

Love the wheels and the blue frame color with simple graphics!


----------



## aidforosker

Thanks the wheels are great! Im trying to get another set as we speak. 
As for the color, I would have been happier with the patriot blue to match my caad9 but thats not gonna happen. Its just a color though, it doent affect my speed. 
Thanks
david


----------



## Fanaticbiking

I just picked this one up for a pal. He isn't in the right place to buy one right now, so i traded a set of King road wheels I had to a guy. Man this thing is basically new. i hope he digs it when he gets it. A few of us are trying cross out for the first time this coming season.

Anyway as we are both learning it seems to be a decent enough to last through a few crashes.


----------



## cbuchanan

Finally finished up Project X-Fire a couple of weeks ago and was able to get some pictures of it today. 

Ridley X-Fire 56cm frame/fork
Campagnolo Centaur 10 Speed shifters and derailleurs with Campagnolo Veloce 13-26 cassette
TRP EuroX brakes
FSA Gossamer 175mm cranks with 39/46 chainrings
Campagnolo Chorus hubs laced to 32 hole Mavic Open Pro rims
FSA Omega Compact 44cm bars
FSA CarbonPro seatpost
Fizik Arione saddle
Bontrager XXX Lite carbon stem
Shimano M540 SPD pedals


----------



## eyefloater

Post XC race photos of the CX bike (the bike kicked a ton of ass, I kicked much less):



















The bike is a 2006 Devinci Tosca.


----------



## eyefloater

That Ridley is basically my dream frame. *swoon*


----------



## roseyscot

MIN in PDX said:


> Switched to Dura Ace downtube shifters and brake levers. Swapped to nonsetback post. Awaiting single front ring and custom carbon wheelset.
> 
> Check out the fancy photoshop skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit. Woot woot, new stem.



is this you MIN in PDX?

https://www.dmroth.com/ronde_08/ronde_photos/photos/photo_107.html

it's a good pain face.


----------



## joey1

Does everyone have Carbon tubulars but me?? WTF?!


----------



## MIN in PDX

roseyscot said:


> is this you MIN in PDX?
> 
> 
> it's a good pain face.


yes! did you ride? 
here's me finishing - I bonked so hard on De Ronde. 

https://www.dmroth.com/ronde_08/ronde_photos/photos/ronde_08_0800.JPG


----------



## morganfletcher

joey1 said:


> Does everyone have Carbon tubulars but me?? WTF?!


Aluminum box-section here, baby.

Morgan (nemesis, reflex)


----------



## bikerbrad

*Titus Ti/Exogrid 'Cross*

Here is my recently built Titus Ti/Exogrid 'Crosser. 17.5lbs with the road wheels/tires I currently have on it. Rides great, gonna get it dirty soon!


----------



## slideeslide

Here is my Ritchey Swisscross. I sniped this in an Ebay auction, paid for it, but worth every penny.By far it is my favorite bike I race. So so comfy and fast. 
It has a new pair of shoes getting built this year with White Industry Hubs.


----------



## Fanaticbiking

*New Planet Cross*

got a bike, I like it


----------



## LilGasPasser

bwcross and fanaticbiking,

Beautiful bikes! I keep having to tell myself, "Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's bikes"...

Fanaticbiking, is that 953 also, or Ti? Either way, gorgeous. I wanted to wait a while for 953 to be on the market before I jumped in, but I think you guys have given me the push I need. There's still plenty of time to get one before the season...

Either of you ever think about putting a carbon fork on with the 953 frame? Wouldn't look right, but curious to the ride...

John


----------



## Fanaticbiking

LilGasPasser said:


> bwcross and fanaticbiking,
> 
> Beautiful bikes! I keep having to tell myself, "Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's bikes"...
> 
> Fanaticbiking, is that 953 also, or Ti? Either way, gorgeous. I wanted to wait a while for 953 to be on the market before I jumped in, but I think you guys have given me the push I need. There's still plenty of time to get one before the season...
> 
> Either of you ever think about putting a carbon fork on with the 953 frame? Wouldn't look right, but curious to the ride...
> 
> John



No mine is actually a regular planet cross. I saw mitch's (bwcross) when he posted it as I was having trouble with paint ideas. So I added a platinum rear and panels where his is the 953 polished.

I cannot tell you how much fun this bike is. Iam sure many would and do argue for who makes the best bike, but I would surely put IF with any of them. I cannot imagine how nice the 953 bikes are. someday!!!!


----------



## xccx

*IF Planet X Singlespeed*

Frame + Fork
-----------------------------------
Independent Fabrication Planet X Singlespeed, Split Pea Green Metallic

Drivetrain: Gearing: 39 x 17
-----------------------------------
Cranks: Vintage Dura Ace Square Taper, 170mm w/Truvativ 39t Ring
BB: Shimano HG
Cog: King Cog 17t
Rear Hub spacers: Wheels Mfg Singlespeed kit
Pedals: Crank Bros Candy SL, pink
Chain: SRAM 7/8 spd
Wheelset: Mavic Ksyrium Elite 18 spoke front, 24 spoke rear
Tires: Vittoria Cross XG-Pro 700 x 34

Cockpit + Other Stuff
-----------------------------------
Headset: King 1 1/8, Pink
Bars: FSA K-Force Carbon
Stem: FSA K-Force Carbon 6 degrees
Levers: Shimano R600
Spacers + Cable Hanger: Tektro Carbon
---
Post: Thompson Elite
Saddle: Specialized Toupe Race w/Ti Rails
Brakes: Avid Shorty 6


----------



## Fanaticbiking

That is super sharp...Love to see another Indy fab. Those folks are great people!


----------



## JohnHemlock

Agreed, that is way cool.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

I'm new to this forum. Here's mine. Some might have seen it in others forums already...










Frame: Kinesis Extralight cyclocross ; 56 cm (custom black anodized) 
Fork: Advance cyclocross full carbon 
Headset: Chris King Ahead ; 1 1/8" (black) w/titanium bolt and carbon cap 
Stem: Syntace F99 ; Ø 26.0 w/titanium kit 
Handlebar: Syntace Racelite ; 440 mm ; Ø 26.0 ; shortened
Shifters: Campagnolo Chorus Ergopower 10-speed (right) / non-Ergo Campagnolo Record (left) 
Ribbon: Fi'zik ; white 
Cables: Campagnolo (black) 
Front derailleur: - 
Rear derailleur: Campagnolo Chorus 10-speed (short cage) 
Chain: Campagnolo C-10 
Cassette: Campagnolo Record 12-25 
Crankset: Storck Powerarms; 172.5 mm w/ TA Hexoa 42t (black) and Stronglight carbon guards 
Bottom bracket: Shimano Dura-Ace JIS ; 113 mm 
Brakes: Spooky carbon cantilevers w/alu bolts, BBB cartridges and Lightweight rubber 
Pedals: Time Atac XS carbon/titanium 
Hubs: Lightweight w/Tune skewers (black) 
Spokes: Lightweight 
Rims: Lightweight 
Tubes: Gommitalia, 30 mm 
Seatpost:Thomson Elite masterpiece; 330 mm ; Ø 27.2 mm (black) 
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR (special edition) 
Seat clamp: Nishiki (black) w/titanium bolt


----------



## g-Bike

Nice bike but do you really use Lightweight wheels for cross? Or did you just slip the tubbies on there for the picture?


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Nope, they've been glued and all. Great accelleration and they slice through mud real nice.


----------



## aidforosker

Ive seen your bike posted on WW. You go by Timo on their right? How much does it weight as it sits noe? a little over 7kg? Solid build! have fun on your bike


----------



## MIN in PDX

ridiculously tight bikes in the last two pages. propz to the discerning tastes on this board.


----------



## bwcross

LilGasPasser said:


> bwcross and fanaticbiking,
> 
> Beautiful bikes! I keep having to tell myself, "Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's bikes"...
> 
> Fanaticbiking, is that 953 also, or Ti? Either way, gorgeous. I wanted to wait a while for 953 to be on the market before I jumped in, but I think you guys have given me the push I need. There's still plenty of time to get one before the season...
> 
> Either of you ever think about putting a carbon fork on with the 953 frame? Wouldn't look right, but curious to the ride...
> 
> John


Thanks. Although I haven't ridden every carbon cross fork out there, I had the Alpha Q on my last bike and I didn't care for the ride over the choppy stuff. I had a steel IF frame and fork two bikes ago, and really liked IF's steel fork - so I went back to it on this bike. It's super-smooth, I feel like I can crush over anything with it, no brake chatter, and bike still comes in under 18lbs. Very happy with it.


----------



## sonnylowe

*I just got my first Cyclocross Bike *

Here's my 2008 Jamis Supernova. It's my first plunge into cyclocross. I hope to get in a full season of racing this fall.


----------



## Lord Taipan

sonnylowe said:


> Here's my 2008 Jamis Supernova. It's my first plunge into cyclocross. I hope to get in a full season of racing this fall.


Thats one handsome bike!


----------



## Wookiebiker

*My GT GTR Type CX...*

Just picked it up yesterday and hope to get it out soon for it's maiden voyage....:thumbsup:


----------



## axebiker

My first CXer. I'm very glad I bought it - I may have turned over a new leaf.


----------



## plussa

*Raleigh cc fixie "Ratlook"*

My "new" cyclocross fixie, a Raleigh from the early 70's... I'm in love with this bike!  It just rips everything... Tarmac, gravel, fireroads, smooth singletrack... Stickers give it extra street cred and cover up the rusty spots.


----------



## jpelaston

my addition to the addiction.... thanks to BWCROSS on another board helping talk me into buying one.


----------



## Streetking

Last setup... frame will be replaced by a moots psychlo-x.......

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Reparto

My new Indy Fab.... with a little Detroit love...


----------



## jhowton

Blue CXc with Rival.


----------



## joey1

*Blue CXc with DA*

Just a coincidence that 2 of the same frames being posted one after another.

2007 Blue CXc frame
Chris King Headset
EA90 Stem
Arione Seat
Time Atac XS pedals
Ritchey WSC bars
Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost
Dura Ace 10spd drive train single ring setup
Dugast Typhoon 32 Tubular
Easton Tempest II wheels

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/jfjlbruce/Bike/photo#5225640151643982994"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/jfjlbruce/SIU0CALCDJI/AAAAAAAABWs/844wIGsazsM/s800/IMG_6805.jpg" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/jfjlbruce/Bike/photo#5225640276490217474"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/jfjlbruce/SIU0JRQsaAI/AAAAAAAABW0/oMFAlhp10yw/s800/IMG_6808.jpg" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/jfjlbruce/Bike/photo#5225640402818954066"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/jfjlbruce/SIU0Qn3z81I/AAAAAAAABW8/wn5srBXjr1k/s800/IMG_6809.jpg" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/jfjlbruce/Bike/photo#5225640473652818434"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/jfjlbruce/SIU0Uvv68gI/AAAAAAAABXE/4SRV-Ez8Z2c/s800/IMG_6810.jpg" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/jfjlbruce/Bike/photo#5225640569784036178"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/jfjlbruce/SIU0aV3Y61I/AAAAAAAABXM/sDyxUyrJp-o/s800/IMG_6811.jpg" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/jfjlbruce/Bike/photo#5225640670745273650"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/jfjlbruce/SIU0gN-bJTI/AAAAAAAABXU/sUDbkXB6YDs/s800/IMG_6812.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Dart

*New RMS Cross Bike*

2008 RMS Titanium Frame
Mavic Aksium Race Wheels
Ritchey Speed Max Pro 32 Tires
Ritchey Carbon Fork
Avid Shorty 6 Canti Brakes
Cane Creek S-3 Headset
FSA OS 190 Stem
FSA Wing Bars
Shimano 105 STI Levers
Terry Saddle
Ritchey Comp alloy seatpost
Crank Bros Eggbeaters
SRAM GXP Double Crank
Shimano 105 FD
Ultegra RD
Shimano 10spd HG 6600 Cassette (12-27)


----------



## axebiker

axebiker said:


> My first CXer. I'm very glad I bought it - I may have turned over a new leaf.



Added to the family, so I thought they should be together...


----------



## morganfletcher

Here's something to complete your set:

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=10306&cat=500

Morgan


----------



## DRLski

I think we need to get a 2008 Cross Bike Love Thread going...hint hint...


----------



## axebiker

morganfletcher said:


> Here's something to complete your set:
> 
> http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=10306&cat=500
> 
> Morgan


Too big!


----------



## celeste55

so when does the 2008 cross bike love thread start?


----------



## bicyclego

Yeah, I'd like to post my 2008 ride...


----------



## YetiDan

I have upgraded my bike going to get a few other parts on it soon.


----------



## perfex

*2005 Bianchi Cross Veloce 59cm*























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2781833902/ for larger versions


----------



## serottadisc

*Serotta Legend*

Hi, thought id share my new baby!


----------



## 95bonty

*2008 jeffson cross*

probably the first "real" cross bike our local builder had made - am pretty stoked with what we achieved and the colour rocks.


----------



## akrafty1

Dude, that is SICK! SOOOOO clean. nicely built!


----------



## Kram

Interesting that he'd use a compact frame. Nice touches on the cable routing.


----------



## 95bonty

i got him to build it around my preferences - i wanted some standover height and compact suits my stature - having thrashed it today it's too small for easy shouldering - but that's not the end of the world.


----------



## Albino

*Monster Cross*

Okay, I've finally taken time to shoot a few photo's of my monster cross bike. Tires are the only alteration and did require a little side knob trimming. It'll go back to weekly racer in October.

There's also a shot of a trick I picked up from another RBR member. They had used a brake noodle to make the curve from cable to the hanger elbow. I didn't like my hanger elbow at all. I thought it was too tight and constricting so I bypassed all together. A few simple compound bends and VIOLA! A perfect curve into the hanger.


----------



## YetiDan

Got my TRP euro-x mag. brakes and now just waiting for my SRAM Red kit to show up.


----------



## Mosovich

*2008 Lapierre Carbon Cross*

This is my friends carbon cross frame.. Lapierre. 15lbs as it sits!! Sram Rival, Am. Classic carbon rims, AM Classic hubs, SLR carbon saddle, FSA compact bar, Giant carbon stem, Ritchey WCS fork, Pauls brakes..


----------



## rkj__

I may as well post my 2007 Rocky.










https://forums.roadbikereview.com/sho...d.php?t=134869


----------



## dankilling

The phoenix is reborn- after an old lady smashed my bike (and me) with her car, I put together a new cross check. I looked around at a bunch of different options, but this was the only frame out there that was so versatile and I needed to build another one.
<img src="http://lh3.ggpht.com/rsdmag/SLsTQ76oCNI/AAAAAAAACQk/fmJa_zMI5M0/s800/2008-8-31%20008.jpg" />
<img src="http://lh3.ggpht.com/rsdmag/SLsTLwBkDCI/AAAAAAAACQY/c42c02-uO6M/s800/2008-8-31%20007.jpg" />


----------



## bluedog18

dankilling said:


> The phoenix is reborn- after an old lady smashed my bike (and me) with her car,
> 
> Crap! What did you do to piss her off?


----------



## StevenG

2006 Scott CrossComp updated to 2008 specs. Put lots of thought into some new upgrades for this bike. After a few practices on it, I can say it is a rocket. I kept it simple, lighter wheels, Tubulars, better brakes, and pro fitting. I am happy to say it is more than just bikebling and is noticeably faster and more aggresive.


----------



## dankilling

bluedog18 said:


> dankilling said:
> 
> 
> 
> The phoenix is reborn- after an old lady smashed my bike (and me) with her car,
> 
> 
> 
> Crap! What did you do to piss her off?
Click to expand...

 apparently 'riding my bike in the street' was enough- thats how she tried to blame the accident on me in the morning paper......


----------



## rockstarracing

bwade_913 said:


> Like a lot of people, I run two bikes during the race season. Neither of these bikes are new, but I've rebuilt them for 2007 and made an effort to make them as similar as possible. Despite that and the fact that they came from the same builder (Russ Denny in San Diego) they each have their own personality. Both are built from Easton Ultralite tubes.
> 
> They each use Campy Record shifters, Chorus rear dérailleur, FSA compact carbon cranks, Shimano BR-550 brakes, Ritchey bar/stem, Thomson seatpost, WTB saddle. Both have wheels built with Ultegra hubs and NoTubes.com 29'er rims. I'm running a variety of Maxxis cross tire tubeless. I also have a third pair of the Notubes.com wheels for spares. The idea is to get through the season with a minimum of brake an dérailleur adjustment.
> 
> Although the bikes look very similar, there are notable differences:
> 
> #2 has a single chainring
> #2 has top mounted cables
> #1 has curved stays. They look good anyway.
> #1 has a Ritchey fork whereas #2 has a Reynolds fork. Both work well.
> 
> Both frames used to be more colorful but I'd always wanted to build them up alike. My current team wears purple, orange and lime green and there's not many colors that work with that besides black. I found a powdercoater in Golden, CO that did three frames for $200 and they did very nice work.
> 
> More pictures here:
> http://fischer-wade.net/cross_07/album/index.html


do you use rim strips or tape and valves? and does the wider rim increase the volume of the tire by much?


----------



## trent steel

my first cross bike:








i think i'll try racing next season


----------



## seahuston

looks like youve already taken a decent digger in that bianchi


----------



## morganfletcher

trent steel said:


> my first cross bike:
> 
> i think i'll try racing next season


You could do much worse! Put a smaller big ring on it before you try racing. Enjoy!

Morgan


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

I keep waiting by my mail box for my Zank. So I still race the Fuji...


----------



## TrekJeff

<a href="https://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=386918364&albumID=721342&imageID=2292445"><img src="https://hotlink.myspacecdn.com/images01/85/a1046e5592eca9b2cc0db989d4826d53/m.jpg" alt="Surly Camera ***** racing a turtle" /></a>


----------



## Purple Liquid

2009 Van Dessel Hole Shot (Straight out of New Jersey baby!)
-WHITE Easton EC90x
-Mavic Elites
-Michelin Mud 2's
-Ultegra 10sp
-Truvativ Elita crank
-No-name brakes that kick ass
-Easton EA30 everywhere else
-Crank Brothers Eggbeaters

and we can't forget the dangling foot to give me a kick in the butt when I'm not going fast enough  

<a href="https://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/?action=view&current=P1010630-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/P1010630-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/?action=view&current=P1010631.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/P1010631.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## zank

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> I keep waiting by my mail box for my Zank. So I still race the Fuji...


Not much longer!


----------



## aljames

*Planet X Uncle Johns*

Two matching, well nearly matching, Planet X Uncle Johns with either 2 sets of carbons with Dugast Rhino's or 2 sets of alloy rims with FMB Orange SP tubs and FMB Green SP with Rhino tread (pictured).

Well suited to the muddy conditions in North West England.

Further details see http://crossjunkie.blogspot.com/2008/09/this-season-i-be-mostly-riding.html

Happy crossing!

View attachment 140149


View attachment 140150


----------



## zank

very nice builds!


----------



## smudge

Is it time for a new 2008 thread yet?


----------



## musgravecycles

Please sir, may I have more...


----------



## smudge

musgravecycles said:


> Please sir, may I have more...


ye shall receive

http://flickr.com/photos/vertigocycles/sets/72157604733278133/


----------



## rkj__

smudge said:


> ye shall receive
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/vertigocycles/sets/72157604733278133/


Beautiful!


----------



## JessP

*First CX bike*

Salsa Con Crosso.... this frame was Clif Bar Junior Dev Team member... Andrew Barker's.


----------



## one_speed

very, very nice.


----------



## axcxnj

Motobecane fantom cross uno, first cross bike and loving it have my first race on thursday, stock components except for velocity woodgrain wheels and bontrager seat from an 08' Rig


----------



## m_s

Cool bike, I may pick one up myslef, but what on earth were they thinking with those brake levers?


----------



## one_speed

Noticed that right away, what a strange set-up.


----------



## axcxnj

being a mountainbiker and this being my first cross bike, i actually find the top levers alot more comfortable and natural to my stance when im riding singletrack, at first i was iffy, but i like them. i would like to try some wtb mountain drop bars though, they look interesting


----------



## UnrealCycles

*Slightly Updated for 2008*

Here's my A bike. I went back to a dual ring set up after a couple of years running a single. These are my new wheels with the freshly glued Pipistrellos mounted up. They will rock the grass and dry courses. I ran these all summer in the crits and they are ice and stiff and whip up to speed nicely. I still have a set of Rynos on some FSA Rd 488s for the important muddy races. All the local stuff and training gets the Reflexes mounted with Challenges. All the tires have Stan's in them. I think this is my third or fourth year with this frame and I still love it.


----------



## hawss

Albino said:


> Okay, I've finally taken time to shoot a few photo's of my monster cross bike. Tires are the only alteration and did require a little side knob trimming. It'll go back to weekly racer in October.
> 
> There's also a shot of a trick I picked up from another RBR member. They had used a brake noodle to make the curve from cable to the hanger elbow. I didn't like my hanger elbow at all. I thought it was too tight and constricting so I bypassed all together. A few simple compound bends and VIOLA! A perfect curve into the hanger.


Any lessons learned when you were trimming your knobs (that just sounds wrong)? I've got a pair of Fire Cross' coming my way that I'm sure will need a little encouragement to clear the chainstays.


----------



## hooligan

*2007 Van Dessel Gin & Trombones*

New this year. Bought from Edwin himself thru ebay. 
Full Ultegra SL
Easton Circuits with Michelin Muds
Ritchey WCS Carbon Cross fork
Thomson post ad stem
Cinelli Axis bars
Cane Creek SCX5 cantis with Swissstop GHP cartridges
Crank Bros Candy SL pedals
Specialized Phenom saddle





















and I love riding this thing!!


----------



## danomite

My ride: 
Marinoni Fango
-Columbus Zona Cro-Mo tubing
-Disk and canti mounts
-Campagnolo Veloce 10sp drivetrain
-Novatec hubs, Ambrosio Excellence rims
-Avid BB7 road brakes

Purchased in spring 2007 and ridden year round here in Vancouver BC

View attachment 142465


----------



## Mike T.

My Marinoni Fango too. It'll never get raced CX (by me anyway) but it's my dirt road and trail bike. It mostly Ultegra/OP/Paul/Ritchey WCS with an extra set of DuraAce/OP wheels on their way. The Brooks isn't on there right now. I'm sitting on a re-covered ancient Concor. This bike is too much fun as I can nip down any piece of trail/paved or dirt road to avoid traffic, trail dog-walkers and other annoyances.


----------



## kmac76

*one of the sweetest rigs. period*

love the setup - bike porn in its truest form.


----------



## cervelo-van

*Scott CX Team 2007 as Winter Bike*

Hi,

I bought an 07 Scott CX Team today as my raod winter bike for mostly rain here in Vancouver. (My other bike is a Cervelo RS)

Being that its an 07, I haven't seen many reviews on it. What do people think of this as a road bike?

Thanks


----------



## DuGast




----------



## hawss

cervelo-van said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought an 07 Scott CX Team today as my raod winter bike for mostly rain here in Vancouver. (My other bike is a Cervelo RS)
> 
> Being that its an 07, I haven't seen many reviews on it. What do people think of this as a road bike?
> 
> Thanks


You might want to start a new thread in the main CX forum. This thread should be retired or renamed to CX Bike Porn or something. Enjoy the ride, I miss Vancouver.


----------



## metcalfja

*Specialized Tricross SS*

What I will be riding this year...can't wait!


----------



## nspace

More CX singlespeed goodness. Just finished lacing up the wheels and finishing off the build late last night. 

This is my Steelwool SS CX bike. It used to be a singlespeed commuter, but I had some canti posts, a rear cable hanger, and internal cable guides brazed on as well as a new paint job + decals. Then of course I added all sorts of new shiny bits and converted it to a CX bike.




























More here: https://flickr.com/photos/negativespace/sets/72157607650635241/


----------



## suede34

*My Surly Cross Check*

Here's my newly built 56cm Surly Cross Check using a mix of new and used components I had laying around the garage:

Easton EA70 stem
Easton Monkey Lite SL Carbon lo-rise bars
Cane Creek headset
Truvativ Team seatpost
Selle Italia Gel Flow saddle
XTR shifters
XTR v-brakes
XT front derailleur
XTR rear derailleur
Ultegra triple crankset
Ultegra 9 spd cassette (12-27)
SRAM 9 spd chain
Easton Vista wheelset
Hutchinson Equinox 700x23C tires
Crank Brothers Candy pedals
Delta rear rack


----------



## cyklopath

Here is my first cross bike. I raced cross many years ago on a converted Bianchi road bike. 

I bought the frame as new old stock. The head tube and bb had not even been faced yet, and the bb had not had the threads chased..... Got that done at a local shop (I don't have the money for those taps....:blush2: ) The frame was sourced originally from France and has some connection to the Zeus components of old. It also has 126mm spacing, so it was originally intended for 6speed setups. Frame has Reynolds tubing and Campy drops/fittings

Wheelset is an old bombproof 32 spoke set with straight gauge spokes. Cranks are Ultegra 6400 with a straight cut 39 tooth chainring. 

Brakes are old Shimano cantis with Ritchey pads. 

Stem is a nice 3ttt and has Kore handlebars mounted along with Bontrager tape. 

I should get to race it two Tuesdays from now for the first time. Will be my first time racing cross on a real cross bike and first time racing anything on a singlespeed. 

I hope ya'll like it as much as I do!:thumbsup:


----------



## zoro

Nice build! Like the White cranks, pretty bling!

How much does it weight?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

This is my first Cross Bike


















Price Cross Frame 54cm Alu 7005
Kuota Cross Carbon Fork
Ultegra 6600 group with 12-25 cassette
Ultegra 6600 hubs with Mavic CXP rims and Ritchey tires
Ritchey wcs alloy seatpost, stem and handlebars
FSA Carbon Pro 50/34 crankset
Shimano BR-550 canti levers.
Dura Ace SPD pedals
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow saddle

I have allways riden a 56cm road bike then I got a 54cm frame after reading all the advice about sizing.

But the bike is still too tall. I can ride it but it fits more like a 58cm road bike,

So I used that as a pretext to get me a Ridley 52cm Frame. I ordered and will receive it this week, then I'll transfer all this parts to that new frame.

I have the 6600 double crankset ( 130mm ) and got a 46 tooth chainring for it. But couldn't get yet the 38 tooth chainring ( or smaller but I guess there are no smaller ones ).

I ride to work twice per week ( 30 km with 900mts climbing ) and when I do I ride along a little forest that has trails that go over the mountain.

I did my first ride on this price, last week, I liked it a lot, so I will be doing this also twice a week, the roads start to be covered by leaves by now and later on it would be mud and snow, so I guess the CX bike would be the best for this.


----------



## Mosovich

*Looking..*

at the set up, it looks like et fits fine..


----------



## dudad

*Redline Conquest Team*

Redline Conquest Team Frame scandium 56cm
Ritchey WCS carbon fork
Ritchey WCS stem 110/26.0
Easton EC 90 carbon bar 42 
Cane Creek S3 headset
KCNC Pro Lite scandium seatpost
Fizik Aliante saddle carbon/ti
KCNC seat collar
Mavic Kysrium SL tubular
Tufo Elite tubular 32
KCNC skewers
Ultegra 9 speed rear
Dura Ace 12-27 cassette 
Ultegra STI right/Shimano aero left
FSA Pro Team carbon crankset 172.5 w/42T
FSA Pro Ti bottom bracket
Time ATAC carbon pedals
4ZA canti brakes
Deda bar tape

17.5#

Added after photo taken: 
White Fizik Aliante
Red Token ceramic/alloy jockey pulleys


----------



## lithuania

I just got this the other day. It will be my pit bike for the rest of the season most likely because I cant pull myself away from SS

Ridley Crosswind
Python Fork
FSA Integrated Headset
Ritchy WSC OS bars
FSA OS stem
Campy Mirage 9 speed shifters
Campy Mirage 9 speed rear der
Campy Veloce 53/39 crank (single ring setup using the 39; 53 is the temp guard)
nstop chain watcher thing
Ritchey WCS Streem Saddle
Thomson Elite Seatpost
Cane Creek SCX-5 Brakes
Reynold Alta Race Wheels
Hutchison Bulldog Tires

weighs about 20 pounds right now

Ive got a reflex/mirage/black dt wheel I need to get a grifo for then I can use a tubular wheelset instead of the clinchers.


----------



## Mike T.

Very nice. But don't forget to let the dog in ok?


----------



## auk

Empella Bonfire SL
FSA Gossamer cranks
Campagnolo Veloce QS levers
Campagnolo Veloce rear der.
Campagnolo Veloce frt der.
Paul Neo's (retros front, touring back)
FSA RD200 bars
Ritchey 4Axis stem
Easton EC70 post
Zipp 404's w/FMB 34's tires (race wheels)
FIR Isidis/Dura Ace hubs with Grifo 34's (training and pit wheels)
Time Atac XS pedals


----------



## slideeslide

A bit of update on my previously posted setup..it is 2008.

Ritchey SwissCross
Wheels
Hed Stinger 50s w/ Challenge XS 32s
or
White Industry/Mavic Reflex w/ Challenge Grifo 32s
or
Bontrager Race Lites w/ Michelin Mud2s
or
105/Reflex w/Challenge Grifo 32 F & Clement Grifo 28

TRP Eurox Brakes
Fat Finger Brake Hanger
Mix N match of Dura-Ace and Ultregra Drivetrain.46/36 Chainrings
Salsa Bell Lap Bars
Fizik contact points


----------



## 1speed_Mike

Nice, love the rear brake cable hanger! Where did you get it?


----------



## 1speed_Mike

Nice Steelwool....are you in Ottawa?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I see many cross bikes here with wide rim carbon wheels.

Doesn't the wide tires negate the advantages of the deep dish rims ?


----------



## slideeslide

Cable hanger is from the 90's and can be found on eBay. Friend found a bunch at a swap meet for $5. 

Deep dish wheels purpose is not really aerodynamics, but getting the spoke bed away from sand, mud so that the wheel cuts and doesn't get pushed around as much. Doesn't hurt they are light as well.


----------



## cerro

auk: I get goose bumps. Don't know if I've ever seen a nicer cyclocross. Everything seems perfect. Except the computer/gps.


----------



## auk

cerro said:


> auk: I get goose bumps. Don't know if I've ever seen a nicer cyclocross. Everything seems perfect. Except the computer/gps.


Thanks, I love it to death. Yeah, the Garmin is just on there for training laps to keep track of lap times. Otherwise, it goes in the bag come game day.


----------



## coachjon

New (to me) 2008 Kona Jake

Got a great deal on it! I have a different seatpost and WTB saddle and plan to take off the 3rd chainring and just run the compact road crankset.


----------



## eviltwin

*A little love*

Built up last week and got a little ride in and out of the city today..

<a href="https://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/?action=view&current=IMG_1469.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/IMG_1469.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/?action=view&current=IMG_1467.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/IMG_1467.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/?action=view&current=IMG_1475.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/IMG_1475.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/?action=view&current=IMG_1477.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/IMG_1477.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


   Lovin this bike


----------



## hawss

eviltwin said:


> Built up last week and got a little ride in and out of the city today..
> 
> Lovin this bike


Nice Roger.
Did you swap out parts or find a frame somewhere?
Save much weight?
How much clearance do you have on those tires (what size are they)?


----------



## eviltwin

hawss said:


> Nice Roger.
> Did you swap out parts or find a frame somewhere?
> Save much weight?
> How much clearance do you have on those tires (what size are they)?


Got the frame and fork used off ebay and I had a bunch of left over parts laying around so I don't have much more then $500 into her right now not including what I had into the parts orriginally.
She is about 17-18ish lbs for a 59cm and feels really solid. No second thoughts of bombing down some big hills and she climbs like a goat with the 42/20.
The tires are WTB crosswolfs 32's now but I think I could get at least a 40 in there with room left over. I was a little concerned with the tires being to narrow because the wheels are 27mm but it turned out not to be an issue.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Here is my new beautiful Cross bike

An X-fire in 52 cm, I just finished to build it, it is taller than my Bianchi 55 cm !

I am still fine tuning the fit so I haven't cut the steerer column yet.

how does it look ? I am very happy with it.

Full Ultegra SL, with a compact now, I'll swap the 50 for a 46 soon.


----------



## suspectdevice

Just finished up my 'cross bike


















My team riders have been on them since interbike, but me, being the pain in the ass that signs the checks, haven't had a chance to build my bike yet.. usa 6061, about 16.5 pounds as shown, and smooth. and fun...


----------



## DRLski

dang, nice bike suspectdevice


----------



## coachjon

i love love love the raw carbon look! super nice bike.


----------



## kmac76

*my seven - w/small changes*

Last time I posted, I had just gotten the build completed and still had on the road tires...I have added a fi'zik arione seat, michelin jet front/rear tires and just recently (because my original ultegra 600's went kaput) I added a set of FSA team carbon cranks...

i absolutely love the bike and the ride that it gives, i feel like a much better rider while on it. Although I ride mostly on some hard-pack fire roads, canal paths, and gravel, I have been inspired to head into some of the local trails and bomb away on them. These are the same trails that I used to ride on with a full suspension rig - and now I am cruising over and (mostly) around some of the larger obstructions....fun fun fun


----------



## Tin Sloth

The frame showed up FedEx today and golly it's beautiful!

DeSalvo Frame
Wound-up fork
Dura-ace 9 speed shifters
Customized XTR rear derailleur
Customized spot bashguard
Customized ultegra cranks
Thomson stem and seatpost
King headset and hubs
Sapim spokes
Mavic CXP-33 rims
Deda-Elementi Supernatural bars
Selle San Marco Regal Ti saddle
Paul neo-retro/touring brakes w/ onza chill pill hangers
IRD hanger
Kenda Small Block Eight 700x32c tires
Time Atac pedals.

about 20.25lbs, Rides like a friggen dream. Will try to hit a couple races in the bay area this season, but mostly a fun trail/do anything bike. I plan to do some trailer touring, and try out some SS 'cross riding as well.

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3010/2970102343_f3d4f5cc00.jpg?v=0" alt="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2970102343/">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3239/2970103205_fea6a478b6.jpg?v=0" alt="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2970103205/">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3003/2970106125_2783e0fcc1.jpg?v=0" alt="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2970106125/">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3218/2970948274_437a57be39.jpg?v=0" alt="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2970948274/">


----------



## morganfletcher

I like the Jack Taylor-ish box pinstripes.

I just did a race last weekend with those smallblock 8 tires, and they worked really well.

Morgan


----------



## Tin Sloth

those tires are super grippy, and fairly light and supple. you do have to run a little more pressure than normal though, as the sidewalls are not very stiff and pinch flat very easily, as i found out today...front and rear pinch flats on a wide open fire road descent. i probably had about 35-40psi, which is what i normally run in my kenda kross supremes. live and learn, i guess.


----------



## sonic_W

what did you do to the XTR rear der. to customize it?


----------



## Tin Sloth

just sanded off the anodizing and polished it in some spots, to give it a different look. nothing too special, just a little personal touch.


----------



## alpka

*Roger*

Lovin you lovin the Roger! Sweet ride



eviltwin said:


> Built up last week and got a little ride in and out of the city today..
> 
> <a href="https://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/?action=view&current=IMG_1469.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/IMG_1469.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/?action=view&current=IMG_1467.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/IMG_1467.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/?action=view&current=IMG_1475.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/IMG_1475.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/?action=view&current=IMG_1477.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/olsonpt/IMG_1477.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> 
> Lovin this bike


----------



## Salsa_Lover

This is my beauty, I built it all myselft, got the right parts for it from all over the world 


Ridley X-Fire 52 cm Frame
FSA K-Wing handlebars 42 cm
FSA OS-115 100mm stem
FSA K-Force light seatpost with 40mm seatback
FSA Control Center
Ultegra SL group
Ultegra SL STI shifters
Ultegra SL rear derailer
Ultegra SL front derailer
Ultegra SL compact Crankset with FSA 46T chainring ( 46/34 )

Shimano BR-R550 Cantilever Brakes
Ultegra Hubs/Mavic CPX22 rims wheelset
Ritchey Speedmax Cross Pro 700x35c
Sigma HRM 2006 computer
Shimano PD-520 SPD pedals


























It is a beauty and the ride feeling is great.

I chose to build it with Ultegra SL because the colors matched the frame color scheme a perfection


----------



## axcxnj

new bars and brake levers for me!


----------



## Mosovich

*New bike..*

Here's my new cross bike.. Cannondale Cadd 9, Easton fork, Ultegra components, TRP brakes, Ksyrium SL wheels with Grifo tires.. Nice bike and super light.. Have a set of tubulars that I race on which reduces the wt. even more..


----------



## zank

I got the repaint back and built up. Looking forward to giving the SRAM stuff a go. I have also seen the light on brakes. Pauls just rule. Next step is to get some tubs glued up, but I am really liking the Fango clinchers.


----------



## eyefloater

Zank, that is *damn* hot - nice work!


----------



## eyefloater

PS. Any thoughts on Griffos vs. Fangos?


----------



## zank

eyefloater said:


> PS. Any thoughts on Griffos vs. Fangos?


Thanks! I am pleased with how it all came out.

I really like the Fangos. I haven't been out on the tubulars yet, so it's really not a fair comparison in terms of overall ride quality compared to the Griffo tubulars (I haven't ridden the Griffo clincher). But I think the tread is a winner. They roll really nice and are grippy in the corners. Grippier than the FMB SSC in the sloppy stuff. I've got a second coat of glue on the tubulars tonight and will mount them up tomorrow for the weekend. Should be fun.

I'm still getting used to the shifting. I've only got a couple of rides on the SRAM stuff. It doesn't feel as smooth as my Campy stuff, but that's all I have ever known. It gets better, right??


----------



## roseyscot

glad that you saw the light with the paul's. i think the light is quickly dimming though with the sram stuff. go back to campy with your fango tubulars and your world will be bright as the sun again.


----------



## nspace

1speed_Mike said:


> Nice Steelwool....are you in Ottawa?


Thanks! No I am just outside of Toronto in Mississauga.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Here's mine. :thumbsup:



More pictures here...


----------



## Tamu8104

*New Cross*

New Van Dessel Hole Shot frameset to replace my broken Redline frame.


----------



## ®andyA

Well, it's not exactly UCI race legal, but it was [email protected] fun to ride at this past weekend's Iceman Cometh mtb race...

My monster-cross CrossCheck:










ps. it helped me beat my previous personal best by over 38 mins!

pps. The skinny tires return for this weekend's CX race though.


----------



## pretender

zank said:


> I'm still getting used to the shifting. I've only got a couple of rides on the SRAM stuff. It doesn't feel as smooth as my Campy stuff, but that's all I have ever known. It gets better, right??


The wrench at my LBS was always Campy-only, disliked Shimano, but is now a 100% SRAM convert.

Everything I've heard/re[a]d about SRAM is that it's not "smooth", it's a bit loud and even "clunky", but the fastest and most reliable.


----------



## eyefloater

®andyA said:


> Well, it's not exactly UCI race legal, but it was [email protected] fun to ride at this past weekend's Iceman Cometh mtb race...
> 
> My monster-cross CrossCheck:
> 
> [bike porn]
> 
> ps. it helped me beat my previous personal best by over 38 mins!
> 
> pps. The skinny tires return for this weekend's CX race though.


Surly's don't fit me (I need a shorter TT and taller HT) but I love it when I see one that looks like a nice setup for someone else. I like the brand a lot and your Cross-Check looks like an awesome/really fun to ride bike.


----------



## arshak

*My 2007 Custom Ti*

Here's mine:
Custom dbll butted Ti frame with a mixture of XT and DuraAce 9 spd components+ Shimano BR550 Canti's thrown into the mix. I am so in love with this bike and the way it rides.


----------



## auk

Love the graphics on the Ti bike! How did you get them on there?


----------



## arshak

*Graphics on my bike*

Thanks! I used Picasa to render them in Sephia tones and used a laser printer to print the decals. I experimented with water based inkjet toner but it was a painful and messy project trying to slide them onto the frame tube. If I used a can of spray enamel, it would bleed all over the water before I could transfer it. I found a special decal paper online, that could be used in a color laser printer and that provides better quality. Spray it with clear coat if you want the image to last longer.


----------



## mtb_frk

*Slingshot DDX*

I finally got the bike done. I have been waiting on the right set of tires to come along. 


<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_-nEXumrwehE/SSbEYaD58sI/AAAAAAAAKYM/AK_5j9D6dDo/s800/DSC02201.JPG" /></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right"> </td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_-nEXumrwehE/SSbEZK5RZsI/AAAAAAAAKYY/QIk5MTeD76s/s800/DSC02202.JPG" /></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_-nEXumrwehE/SSbEaSyvJZI/AAAAAAAAKZA/WdHKtFT7d3c/s800/DSC02205.JPG" /></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right"></td></tr></table>


----------



## plodderslusk

Bought this German Focus Mares Cross used yesterday.I am too old to race CX, but it will be my forestroads and winter bike.


----------



## jmoote

plodderslusk said:


> I am too old to race CX


How old are you that you're cycling but don't think you can race CX? I know a lot of 55+ guys who race...


----------



## plodderslusk

Good for them ! I'm 51 and find the long haul to be more my cup of tea. (doing PBP 2011). CX racing seems incredibly hard with a lot of it going well over your lactate threshold.


----------



## Streetking

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## fatcitywicked

*My cross bike after the last race of the season*

Cleaned and ready for storage until next season


----------



## alpka

Are you serious? It just collects dust until next September?!?!


----------



## axcxnj

oh man..that moots is just gorgeous...im a sucker for a SS


----------



## Nick 1956

This is my homebuilt CX. It's fillet brazed with Reynolds 853 tubes. 









Look sharp?


----------



## Applesauce

Nick 1956 said:


> Look sharp?


The frameset looks great! How high is your bottom bracket?  It looks pretty high...

Otherwise, do you like your bars/levers like that? I'd fall forward off of them, I think! Although it means untaping the bars, you might consider moving the levers up on the bars a bit... Good work!


----------



## Nick 1956

Applesauce said:


> The frameset looks great! How high is your bottom bracket? It looks pretty high...


BB height is 285 mm. The 865mm measure is not to the top of the top tube, it's my inseam. I wanted a high handlebar and a horisontal top tube, without a pile of spacers and/or a riser stem. The frame is very high, but I like it that way. Besides, this drawing is made with 42mm (studded) tires. It's a few mm. lower with 35mm tires.












Applesauce said:


> Otherwise, do you like your bars/levers like that? I'd fall forward off of them, I think! Although it means untaping the bars, you might consider moving the levers up on the bars a bit... Good work!


I hoped that you wouldn't notice it :blush2: 
This is the first pictures of the bike, and the levers are indeed placed too low on the handlebar. I moved them upwards the same, or maby the next day.


----------



## mircea100%vegetarian

Nick 1956 said:


>


Beautiful bike and built! 

I think better would be for us to know the BB-Drop (instead of BB-Height). Or tell us the Radius of the wheel (from the sketch) and we will subtract 285mm.

SA 74degrees, HA 73 degrees... quite much for a CX bike, right?! 
55mm Fork-Offset, giving 51m trail?!
-Can you tell us more about your choise of this numbers?

All the best! :wink5:


----------



## Nick 1956

mircea100%vegetarian said:


> I think better would be for us to know the BB-Drop (instead of BB-Height).


Yes, you are right. BB-drop is 60 mm. Since I use relatively fat tires (it's built to take 42mm studded tires) I could have made a bigger drop, but I want to keep the chainstays and the down tube as short as possible. As it is now, I can throw in the studded tires with good clearence to the stays, and still have 425 mm stays. I can not have a 39/53T chainring combo though 

The steep SA is also to keep the CS short, but the effective angle is less because of the setback of the seatpin (not shown on the drawing, but on the picture of the finished bike). I also wanted a quick steering, so I chose the steeper HA. It's not that steep though, it's not uncommon to use 72,5°. I chose of the same reason a trail between 45-55 mm. This makes a bike witch is stable with bigger tires, and rather agile with 25mm. 

There are hardly any CX races here in Norway where I live, so the bike is used for about every other purposes  I have used it on technical trails, gravel roads, city commuting, snow and ice and I have even used it as a racer. It's not possible to make a bike ideal for every conditions, but I have found this numbers to work great for me. Since the size of the tires changes the steering geometry, it's also possible to fine tune the bike with the right tires. I use IRC Mythos on most everything but commuting/racing, where I use 28mm slicks. In the winter I use 42 mm Nokian studded tires. I can't remember whitch tires I put on the bike when I took the picures, but I don't use them any more. I think it's a 32 mm.


----------



## th_boone

*Serotta HSG Cross*

My 07 Serotta HSG. Sram, Chris King/Reflex Ceramic/Grifo wheels, Easton EC90x, king headset, etc. Rides great, very assuring and smooth.


----------



## kmac76

This has to be a joke - no one has a new bike to post since before christmas ?
i'm ready to change something onmyseven just to have an excuse to post a new pix.......

ride safe.


----------



## arshak

In this economy? You gotta be kidding With double digit unemployment? 
I will bite. Posting new images of my bike. No changes from last time


----------



## cglazowski

*Flat bar scattante cx build*

Just built this up. 1x9, flat-bar, cx bike.

Scattante frame.
Nuevation M28 Aero 3 wheelset with Ritchey Pro rubber, 35c.
Shimano 105 BB, cranks, rear derailleur.
SRAM attack shifter.
BBG bashguard and 3rd eye chain watcher keep the chain in check.
Avid brake levers mated to Shimano linear brakes.
Ritchey Pro cockpit, Ritchey Comp pedals.
Specialized BG avatar saddle.


View attachment 154881


*Stem has been put in the lowest position and saddle raised up since the picture was taken, just in case you thought the geometry was funny looking.


----------



## mrbubbles

arshak said:


> In this economy? You gotta be kidding With double digit unemployment?
> I will bite. Posting new images of my bike. No changes from last time


Interesting, Deore XT on a CX bike. Right side image please?


----------



## djg

*Serotta GP Suisse Ti*

Posted these already in the Ti thread, but things are slow here so what the heck . . . 

This was just built up at the very end of the season, so it's still waiting to race -- the bars are coming down 1 cm -- other than that, it seems about right.


----------



## arshak

mrbubbles said:


> Interesting, Deore XT on a CX bike. Right side image please?


 Here You go Mr, Bubbles, Enjoy..
PS: It has 36/46 Chain rings. All XT original. It had the 22 which I popped off immediately and looking to swap out the inner ring for a 38T or 40T in the future. If I go with the 40T, will probably add a chain guard and 3rd hand on the inside and make it a single chain ring on the front. Right now, I have XTR top pull front der. which will go once I move to a single chain ring on the front. Simplifies my bike setup and cuts down on weight. As it is now, the bike is 18.5lbs with a cage and relatively heavy clincher wheels. Once the race wheels go on (Tubulars!), Am hoping to knock off close to 2lbs. Well, maybe 1.5lbs. I have been riding it for almost 10 months now and it is a thing of beauty in the way it rides.


----------



## challenge

musgravecycles said:


> Some detail shots. The paint is very hard to photograph....
> 
> Very nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## holstein71

Dan & Mosovich - wow...huge love for the C-Dale cross... Im old school and rock the early 2's XS....


----------



## Hendley

This thread was inspiration for my build, so I'd better post the results. Planet X Uncle John + misc. components = fun change of pace from the road stuff.


----------



## kannas

<img src=https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/118/img0420.jpg>
<img src=https://img99.imageshack.us/img99/585/img0419.jpg>


----------



## eyefloater

After I did this:


















I gutted what I could from the dead bike, scrounged around in my spare parts bin and built up this:


----------



## fenderbender

Let me guess; 7000-series aluminium frame? 
That new steel frame looks great! Did you get it from Bens Cyclery?


----------



## zoro

Iro Rob Roy?

Are those still made by IRO, can't seem to find them on their new website...


----------



## eyefloater

6000-series frame, actually ... and it's a Rob Roy (group buy edition for bikeforums.net).


----------



## jmoote

eyefloater said:


> After I did this:
> 
> I gutted what I could from the dead bike, scrounged around in my spare parts bin and built up this:


Do you have a new race bike planned for the fall, or are you going to race the singlespeed? What happened to the Tosca to generate such a crack, anyway?


----------



## holstein71

*My Little Project*

From starting frame up she looks ok...


----------



## eyefloater

jmoote said:


> Do you have a new race bike planned for the fall, or are you going to race the singlespeed? What happened to the Tosca to generate such a crack, anyway?


Planned, of course (2010 X-Night with Red and Edge tubulars).  Oh wait, you meant something based in reality. Right now the big contender is an '09 Major Jake with the Shimano swapped for '09 Rival (use the stock wheels as road/training wheels and get a hand-built set of tubulars). That said, the bike show in Toronto starts tonight and I'll be there looking around for a deal on a frameset. Who knows?

The Tosca went when was going up a hill out of the saddle, but from where the crack started it looks like it was a manufacturing issue that took a few years to finally give. They covered it under warranty but because of fit issues I'm not going to keep my replacement frame. I used that bike for EVERYTHING for several years. Daily riding on my commute, CX racing, XC riding at the Don Valley trails, road rides (from Toronto to Montreal a couple of times). The bike saw a lot of hard use ... I bent the steerer tube from riding it offroad so the frame break wasn't a huge surprise.


----------



## jmoote

Cool. Hopefully you score something nice at the show, or get the Major Jake. Either way it'll be nice 

The '09 Rival stuff is sweet. I just built a road bike with it and it feels great.


----------

